# TV Shows Recommended By Digitians



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2008)

Want to take a break from movies and watch some sitcoms and TV shows... 

Go ahead and list your favourite TV shows you like and that you might want to recommend. 

I'll start with my list: 


Adventure
*Around the world in 80 Days with Micheal Palin* (gonna get the other series by Palin as well)
*Man Vs Wild* (I like survival stuffs and things)
*Ray Mears' Extreme Survival* 


Comedy
*F.R.I.E.N.D.S* 
*Mr. Bean*



Action/Drama
*Lost
Prison Break*


Family 
*Tom and Jerry
Popeye*



Documentary
*Planet Earth* (just saw one episode and it's a must see!, thanks goobi for hooking me up)



On the way...
These are the future stuffs I'm gonna lay my hands on: 
- Rome
- Heroes 
- Everyone Loves Raymond (already have them)
- Desperate Housewives (have season 1 and 2)
- Himalaya with Micheal Palin
- Survivorman
- Sopranos 


Guys, hook me up with some nice sitcoms. I've not seen much of them. 

So get on with your list and don't forget to mention the genre as well...


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

Covers *supernatural/drama/love/family/comedy*
Three witches story, the charmed ones:
*Charmed* 

*Drama*
An epic story of an ordinary women, based on real events:
*Jewel in Palace*(aired on DD-I as ghar ka chirag )

*Comedy*
Baaaaaa hey shaun the sheep, stop motion series
*Shaun the Sheep
*

*Suspense*
*Byomkesh Bakshi*


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ 
Wow.. never heard of them. Could you guys add the genre too. It would be much easier to see what I might want in the future...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2008)

*Comedy*

on *Star World*
My wife & Kids
Rodney

*Family*
The Ellen DeGeneres Show

*Cartoons* (on Animax)
Slam Dunk
Ranma 1/2
Alice Academy (cute)

[*on Hungamaa*]
Kochikame
Shin Chan  (wil make you ROFL)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 13, 2008)

My Recommendation:

The OC  { Drama }


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

Heroes & House MD


----------



## Who (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG ! you guys don't see house , ok on this new year you guys should take a resloution to watch house 

 AXN
House

 Time : (season 3)
Tue : 11:00 p.m
Wed : 2:30 p.m
Sat :  12:00 p.m

Time (season 2) :
Fri : 7:00 p.m

also watch damages on AXN starting for this 31st jan , every monday night at 11 p.m , its also a very good show.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

@Gx Did you watch the season two of Heroes?


----------



## anispace (Jan 13, 2008)

*Motoring/ Documentary / Comedy / Reality-TV*

Top Gear    (just 1 word .. awesome)

*Comedy*

Seinfeld
Friends

*Action/Drama*

Lost
Prison Break
Heroes
Enterprise
Eureka

*Documentary*

Planet Earth
Jeff Corwin`s adventures

*Anime/ Cartoons*

Dragonball Z
Inu Yasha
Shinchan (really funny .... though its in hindi on Hungama TV, but very good)
Doraemon
Kochikame


----------



## Who (Jan 13, 2008)

anispace @ watch Detective Conan new show on hungama its like shrelock holms 

 Time (Mon-Fri)
10:30 A.M
7:00 P.M
11:00 P.M

  its a very good show, i hope you like it too.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Some nice suggestions people! Here some more recommendation 8.0+/10 rating & 1000+ votes at IMDb. (needs registration b4 you can see view)

How about Animations like *The Simpsons, Futurama, South Park, Family Guy*, etc??? I saw The Simpsons movies and thought it's a kinda Ok stuff..


By the way, I forgot. I guess I have *Firefly* too! Next on my hit list...


----------



## Who (Jan 14, 2008)

Bet many of you will be thinking simpsons is the longest running Animation show ever ? 
                   but you are wrong the longest running show is Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kōen-mae Hashutsujo  (Kochi Kame) , since in japan most of the anime are based on manga this one has about 1500 Ch. +  its the longest running manga ever.
                People in japan like Kochikame so much that there are statues of Ryotsu in front of the real Kameari Police Station.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Small wonders on Star plus ..i used to watch it when i had cable ..
Now no cable.. So don't know it's still there or not..?


----------



## juggler (Jan 14, 2008)

*Action / Drama*

House
AXN Tuesday 11:00 PM

Its a must watch !!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

Dr you should check out Heroes. Pretty neat. 

Btw, Planet is only to be watched in HD. (though it's not really a TV-series as such eh!)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> @Gx Did you watch the season two of Heroes?


 
Yup...lousy ending/.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah boy. Have 2 episodes now. 720p resolution. 


Hereos need to wait for a while. Have other commitments.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont see much TV these days.
But still I liked these a lot
Desperate Housewives
Heroes
*Sarabhai vs Sarabhai.*


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 14, 2008)

Headbangers Ball.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2008)

byomkesh bakshi 
dangerous boys


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 14, 2008)

*Action/Drama*
Heroes. ----Season 2 was boring though the last episode was interesting.
Prison Break. ---- Completed Season1. Its Awesome.
The Unit. ------- Season1. Seemed good to me.
*
Sci-Fi*
Battlestar Galactica.  ------ seen the first 4eps along with the 2 pilot eps. Interesting.
Bionic Woman. ------- First 8eps. Some of them are good

*Comedy*
Shaun the Sheep------ gotta get the entire collection frm one of my friends. 
Mind your language

*On Discovery Channel*
Chasing Nature
Junkyard Wars

* On NatGeo*
Man vs Wild
Megastructures


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> *Comedy*
> Shaun the Sheep------ gotta get the entire collection frm one of my friends.



yeah 10 minutes fultoo entertainment, luv the intelligence of sheeps, pig brother, blitzer dog, the owner and Shaun (param intelligent one)

Pizza episode was damn, Shaun goes to street to buy pizza...lol

He even mucks abt those who can't bleat...heay Shaun the sheep...baaaaaaaaaaaaa...lol



praka123 said:


> byomkesh bakshi


its challeging to find the real culprit  just amazing evergreen old series


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

iNFiNiTE - 
Good list there! I'll check out *Shaun the Sheep* now.  Man Vs. Wild is on Discovery not Nat Geo. 


I used to like *Dekh Bhai Dekh, Junoon* when it ran in DD some 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yup...lousy ending/.


I think the ending was the only thing good in season 2


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

*Boston Legal *- Absolutely hilarious
*House *- the downside is that not being from the medical field u miss out on the medical part - but house the character simply cool
*Kidnapped* - Oh man what a season 1 ... simply awesome, gripping show
*Prison Break *- Season 1 was awesome, great twists and turns
*Numb3rs *-great fun to watch
*CSI *- 1 seriously slick show
*24*

ya well thats about it other than its just cnn-ibn & hbo/star movies ... mom says dont watch too much tv


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 14, 2008)

My fav list (though i dnt watch tv as no cable ..)

Comedy/Sci-fi:
Small Wonder ( had a crush on VICI back that time  )

Detective/Deduction based:
Byomkesh Bakshi

Animated Series:
Spiderman TAS



never heard or watched the other shows mentioned here exept Kochikame, Deoremon, Shinchan ........


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 14, 2008)

Comedy :
The Office (US version ... 3 seasons till now plus 4th season halfway due to the strike) ..... I know its not a normal sitcom...but I like it.... its quite witty !

Futurama ..... I love this show.

Southpark ......... Do I need to say anything about this one ..??



Action/Drama :
House ........ just brilliant (thought provoking .... the dialogues are quite nice ....philosophical at times)

Heroes ........ I want to kick myself for not seeing it for a long time ... I saw the entire season 1 in one go ...and plus the second season ......and yes the second season was kinda slow.But still cant believe ....these are "serials" they look like full fledged movies.The graphics, the cinematography ...the action ...just mind blowing....... I wonder when we will have such serials made here in INDIA.

LOST .......... the mother of mystery/drama.

The X-Files ..... I know they are old .....but I like them a lot.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 14, 2008)

Doesn't anyone here like The OC ?

Season 3 might have sucked but Season 1 was the best season of any show i've ever seen . Yes prison break season 1 is good but not compared to The OC season 1 .

Lost season 1 wasn't up to the mark though , Season 3 was the best of em.

I'm likin Prison Break season 2 , am on episode 10 .


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2008)

how could you forget the most watched shows guys. 

Kyun Ki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi  
Kahani Ghar Ghar Ki.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Comedy*
Star World:My Wife And Kids
*Cartoons*
Disney Channel:Recess
Star World:Simpsons
*Educational*
Discovery: Man vs Wild
Discovery: Junkyard Wars
Discovery:How It's Made
National Geographic:I Didnt Know That
*Drama*
Sarabhai vs Sarabhai


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Lost season 1 wasn't up to the mark though , Season 3 was the best of em.
> 
> I'm likin Prison Break season 2 , am on episode 10 .


I saw Lost, season 1 and I loved it. Just saw 5 epics in season 2. Gotta see it soon. This is not the first time that I'm hearing that Season 3 of Lost is amazing. 


They are screwing Prison Break. Season 1 was awesome. Season 2 is bad and season 3 sucks. I dont feel like watching it. Gotta see 2-3 some episodes in Season 3.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 15, 2008)

Season 2 is Fine here , uptil Episode ten when Lincoln Gets arrested with LJ .

Same happened with OC , Season 1 was outstanding (10/10) each and every episode was fast-paced and had lots of content and twists .  Season 2 seemed interesting but later on became boring . Season 3 was total crap . 

They returned again with Season 4 which was as good as season 1 .

Hope they don't screw Prison Break like this too .

Waiting for Lost Season 4 to start from 31st Jan .


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 15, 2008)

Heroes(Season1) is the best i have seen till date. I have to thank u guys for that since it was a discussion thread here which prompted me to get the first ep just out of curiosity. And Man was i hooked?  Each time an episode ended i couldnt stop myself frm starting next and used to be mad if i didnt had the next one and had to wait for the download to complete.

*Discovery*
MythBusters 

*NatGeo*
Big Bang
My Brilliant Brain

Anyway, has ne1 checked out "Terminator: The Sarah Conner Chronicles " ? First two episodes are out i guess.


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 15, 2008)

F.R.I.E.N.D.S [Star World]
Seinfeld [Star World]
Aliens in America [Zee Cafe]
Mind Your Language [Zee Cafe]
Shinchan [Hungama]


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 16, 2008)

Prison break 1 2 both seasons were awesome...
heroes season 1 rocked too..season 2 here i come..


----------



## als2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shinchan [Hungama]

MythBusters [Discovery]

Amazing Race [AXN]

Amazing Race ASIA [AXN]


----------



## lywyre (Jan 16, 2008)

*Top Gear* Presented by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May on *BBC World*


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Comedy:*
Mind your Language
Friends


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

Today finished watching Friends fully. Took almost 5-6 months to view all the 238 epics. Watching the 10 Years of Friends Gag Reel. 

I'm little emotional that it got over, but I guess thats the right way forward. The last 3 seasons was just ordinary. Hope they make a Friends Movie like the way we have Simpsons and Sex & City. 

A great series to watch with your GF/BF or Spouse.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2008)

watch every show on india tv news channel.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 18, 2008)

No pay channels here to watch those things....

only i can watch free to air channels....

so for me all news channels... n in that...
Gadget Guru.. 
Cell Guru...
Car & Bike show...
Wheel Spin
.........


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ 
You still have your PC right?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone checked out this TV show:
Terminator: the Sarah Connor Chronicles.

It's a brand new show, I just saw that there was a free episode (pilot) for download. Keeping that in mind I hit the bittorrent network


----------



## praka123 (Jan 20, 2008)

_Bewitched_
not sure this is aired on pogo ?


----------



## napster007 (Jan 20, 2008)

The ultimate...................."KYLE XY"


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> You still have your PC right?



Till now in Dataone startup Plan.... so no to videos.. 

Tomo i am going to give a letter for change of plan to 500C 

Will use my PC hereafter


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Till now in Dataone startup Plan.... so no to videos..
> 
> Tomo i am going to give a letter for change of plan to 500C
> 
> Will use my PC hereafter


Well, you don't need Internet as well. You can buy/rent DVDs and then watch. British Council give free DVDs to their members. When I was a member there, it was Rs 1,100 yearly. 


napster007 - 
What's the Genre? Why it's good? 

goobi- 
Only 2 epics are out and they're as popular as Lost/Prison Break/Heroes! Are they any good? Did you watch them?


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 21, 2008)

Scifi:
*Firefly : *Damn good ....(they also made a movie which is a continuation to the series)
*Battlestar Galactica (new one):* Very damn good....3 seasons and a special movie that was released in 2007...(season 4 coming in May 2008...)

Comedy:
*How I met ur mother :* good one
*Coupling :* UK series ....nice watch
*30 Rock:* very good
*3rd rock from the sun: *Classic but good....
*The king of queens: *Kevin James...nice watch

Thriller/Others:
*The Practice:* If u can get this good for u... i saw the season 1...was damn good... its courtroom drama.
*Boston Legal:* Again Lawyer stuff but damn good.... downloaded all seasons...
*HOUSE MD:* This one is on top of my list...the main character is just too damn good...series is damn hilarious...
*JERICO: *amazing about how a small town copes up with a nuclear holocast..
*Traveller: *Amazing but has been stopped....they say its the answer to prison break.... would like to see it being aired again.

Miniseries:
*Lost Room: *Too good...but not ended properly..... Amazing

* Six feet under, Band of brothers, Taken, CSI, Damages, etc*, etc
Lots more....I am a big fan of TV Series...will keep everyone posted


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 21, 2008)

*FAMILY GUY* - Though not on Indian TV, but watching them currently on me mobile.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *FAMILY GUY* - Though not on Indian TV, but watching them currently on me mobile.


I saw the first epic of the first season of Family Guy. Didn't like it that much. Now I'm debating whether to get Simpsons, Futurama, South Park, etc... 


arvind799 - 
Thanks for the list.  

I started this Firefly, but after 20 minutes of the pilot epic, I can't understand what's going on..


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I
> I started this Firefly, but after 20 minutes of the pilot epic, I can't understand what's going on..


Give it some time dude....I think by the end of the series also u will have many unanswered questions... u gotta watch the movie to get all answers...pretty cool plat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *FAMILY GUY* - Though not on Indian TV, but watching them currently on me mobile.


I watched some episodes on youtube.Its hilarious
Btw. I don't think it will ever be shown in India


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Only 2 epics are out and they're as popular as Lost/Prison Break/Heroes! Are they any good? Did you watch them?



I saw the two eps and found them to be excellent. Happens after T2 and before T3  though it doesnt have any relation to the events of T3, takes a  completely different path altogether.
Waiting for the third one....


----------



## arvind799 (Jan 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> I saw the two eps and found them to be excellent. Happens after T2 and before T3  though it doesnt have any relation to the events of T3, takes a  completely different path altogether.
> Waiting for the third one....


But the series has got a terrible rating in IMDB and elsewhere....not sure why but that's the reason i never watched it


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

I watched the first episode of Terminator: chronicles. Seems pretty decent. I can't really say right now whether it's really good or not, will need to get in a little more to say anything conclusive. They could have used a hotter chick though...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Yeah, the first episode is good.  Lets see how the following eps turn out to be.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 22, 2008)

3 epics are out. Gonna see how it goes about. I've seen all the T movies, but as far as I can remember in T1 and T2, the chicks are not hot. So perhaps the reason for the chick selection here. 


Saw the double pilot epic of *Firefly*. Didn't find any thing interesting and I can't understand half of the things going on.. but gonna check the 2nd one too. Still if I can't understand or don't like it; I'll give up.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

Common dude. This is the new age television where there has got to be at least one hot chick. Well in this there is one, but she would be average to say the least.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 23, 2008)

Saw the third ep of Terminator chronicles today. Was ok, though i wouldnt say that its as captivating as Prison break etc.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

I wrote this article at my Blog: TV Shows I Like - Part 1. 


I ditched the following the shows after watching 3 epics (but for Family Guy)
- Firefly (I still don't know the point and couldn't understand)
- Family Guy (was so-so, didn't find that funny)
- Shaun the Sheep (too childish for big kids like myself)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you kiddin' me? Family Guy ownz them all, and Friends is one of the worst I've seen.

Lolz err., personal opinion


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ 
I saw only one epic of Family Guy. I didn't like such kind of humor.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jan 25, 2008)

I dont like TV anymore


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 26, 2008)

I am currently watching Naruto! anime... Its too hilarious (Loved Naruto's Sexy Jutsu)... as well as Inspirational... (Tooo much of "The way of Ninja").

Must watch for Anime lovers/.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2008)

Watched all the 10 epics in Season 3 of *Prison Break* and it seems to be ok. When I started and watches some 5-6 epics, it was so bad (or thats what I thought) that I stopped watching. After some 3-4 months again watched the remaining epic of PB Season 3 and it's engrossing. Looking forward to the rest of the season. Anyway it doesn't come anywhere near the season 1...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup , me to didn't like Prison Break at first but then it was really interesting and Season  is good , much better tan what you get on TV here


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 1, 2008)

I have seen the first 4 eps of Prison Break and I hate what they have done to the show. Especially to Doc's Char.

Is it worth watching the remainging eps. The story doesn't seem to be going anywhere......Should I continue?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ 
Even I didn't like. I stopped watching after epic 5. When I saw again, I watched 5 epics in 2 days.  I fell it's better than Season 2 now. Taking a break helps. 

Wait for some time. 3 epics are scheduled to air. Get them and then watch from where you left, you might like it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

Chuck anyone?  It's completely awesome & the first only TV series which I have started out with.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

now tht shows are slowly returning, i'd suggest Scrubs, House, Prison Break and heroes (waiting for it)


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 2, 2008)

BabeWatch (baywatch heheee...)
just kidding....

well i like, 
the simpsons
dragon ballz
freinds
csi
real ghost stories(discovery)

well i cant think of more now....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yo Music Hindi films- comedy strips


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2008)

The 4th epic of Terminator chronicles  is out. Did anyone watch it? Is it any good? Still thinking if I should go for it or not..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 6, 2008)

Prison Break Season 3 IS getting better and better .

Just watched 11th Episode today and it's good .


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ 
I'm not going to watch till I've Epic 13. I'll watch 11, 12 and 13 together. It's more enjoyable like that. Yeah PB is getting better. Like I said it's now better than the second season.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 6, 2008)

even House is getting some pretty gud eps


----------



## PunjabiPRO (Feb 6, 2008)

My only favourites  
1. Two and a half men (COMEDY) On star world
2. Ghost hunters (star world)


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The 4th epic of Terminator chronicles is out. Did anyone watch it? Is it any good? Still thinking if I should go for it or not..


yes.its good but not that good


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to watch 'whose line is it anyway' on star world longtime back(I have stopped watching 'idiot box' now),it was fun.

My name is earl is nice too.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> The 4th epic of Terminator chronicles  is out. Did anyone watch it? Is it any good? Still thinking if I should go for it or not..



Saw the 4th ep today, it was ok. You can watch it if u have got time. Though its nothing compared to PB etc., its story is moving at its own pace.

Hey @drgrudge,
What does ur sig says?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll get 2-3 epics of Terminator Chronicles and see if I like it... 


iNFiNiTE - 
I'm not really good in Tamil-English translations, but here we go: 
"Apple laptop chick, I'll keep you in my lap
I'll enjoy you till my fingers go numb"


----------



## max_demon (Feb 7, 2008)

Shinchan pwns all .
Doramon 
Kochi Kamen 
FTV (any show , they all look same  )
Fear Factors 
Replies Believe it or not 
Gunniese Book Of World Records
Most Amezing Videos


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Suspense*
> *Byomkesh Bakshi*


Hey Buddy, can tell me on which channel Byomkesh Bakshi is shown and the timing. I saw this when i was 14-15 years old. Nostalgia galore!!!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'll get 2-3 epics of Terminator Chronicles and see if I like it...
> 
> 
> iNFiNiTE -
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

I completed *Lost* Season 2 . It was amazing. I saw the whole 24 epics with 1 recap in just 10-14 days.  I dont want to touch Season 3 for atleast 7-10 days now. 

It was better than Season 1. And I keep hearing that Season 3 is the best of them all. And with the writer's strike coming to an end, the first epics of season 4 was amazing.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm watching October Road these days. A little gay of me to do so, but what can I do? It's nothing great, just a stupid storyline. Actually I don't even know why I'm watching it. 

Those who like One Tree Hill and the O.C. will dig this one.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 8, 2008)

The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron : Nick every night 1.30 AM,


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

I can't resist* Lost*.  It's going to be Season 2 and 3 back to back.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Is the Lost series interesting like PB n Heroes?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^my friend told Lost comes no way near to PB, but seeing as little as 1st three episodes... i do hafta say is good.... BTW which is the latest PB ses 3 episode till date? i hav seen the 1st 10.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2008)

Baba ramdev wala channel!!
watch it and learn


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> ^^ Is the Lost series interesting like PB n Heroes?


I've not see Heroes (but gonna get them soon) but in decending order: 
PB Season 1 > Lost Season 2 > Lost Season 1 > PB season 3 > PS season 2 

On the whole, I like Lost more than PB. PB had a fantastic season 1 but lost the steam. Season 2 was BS. Season 3 is starting to get better. 

Lost on the other hand has good storyline/screenplay, beautiful locations (Hawaii) and chicks.  From what I saw and hear, it's actually getting better ever season. 



abhi_10_20 - 
Epic 11 was aired yesterday. 2 more epic this month. I also saw till epic 10 but not going to watch till I finish Lost S2 and have the 3 epics which was/will be aired this month.


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 8, 2008)

Lost Season 4 is also good. only 2 ep till now but they are really good.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw Ep 12 of PB Season 3 and it was awesome.  Especially the ending of 11th and the first half of 12th were the part where the adrenaline rush is at its highest. Though the Ep ended like it always, a cliffhanger ending. Wil have to wait till next week........

The 5th Ep of The Sarah Connor Chronicles was also aired on monday. The series is interesting in its own way. The story is progressing nicely and the character developments are well thought out. Especially Sarah's character which shows more of her as a mom than a soldier.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted the second part in my blog :

TV Shows I Like - Part 2


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 14, 2008)

I have seen Man vs Wild and I love the show. It was really unbelievable for me when i saw the show for the first time and the man was eating live scorpion's and caterpillars when there was no availability food. Still the show rox!!!

^^grudge: which ep of MR.Bean is ur favourite? Though almost all eps are good, I like the one in which Mr.Bean goes to give an exam and another is the church one. Gives me a laughing fit each time I see them.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ 
My fav. is the one in the park. There's one guy eating sandwich and he tries to make one of himself.  Damn funny. Even the exam epic is good. 

Reg. Man Vs Wild, it kind of slowdowned in Season 3 but it was in Season 3 where the extreme factor hit a new high. That Sahara episode still is my fav. epic. Did you see Mission Everest with Bear Grylls? Not to do with survival, but cool thing to watch. Waiting for Season 4.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ No I havent seen that one. Can you tell me which season and epic number for both the Sahara and the Mt Everest epics?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

Sahara is S3 - E1 & E2. Mt. Everest is a mission (to fly above the peak in some parachute thing) but I loved every minute of it. Emotionally good. It came as a special episode in season 3. 

Another good epic was that Pacific Island challenge. S2 E7 but it came in S1 E6 (I'm not sure) as well. I was reminded of Cast Away.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER....really nice and fun comedy


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^ Me too was just gonna post that! Just have to  watch a few episodes after which you get hooked to it.

Robin is hot!


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah...i started it today and liked it so much i saw 15eps today itself


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw 3 epics of Terminator The Sarah Chronicles today. The pilot epic is good, but 2nd and 3rd were below par. I'm going to watch till Epic 6-7 before I give up. The action scenes are like the ones you would see in a B Grade Action Flick. 


@goobi- 
You watch a show for what it is or for the chicks?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Terminator is not good. That thin skinny unhot chick does not look like a strong mean terminator. The fights look totally fake. I'm skipping out of it.

As for watching a show for the chicks, well, can't I appreciate beauty? I won't watch a crappy show with hot chicks in it. And I will not skip out on a good show with crappy chicks in it if that's what your asking.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone watching MTV Rodies 5? It's has it's pros (super hot chicks) and cons but nevertheless it's a ok show to pass time.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I catch up it sometimes when my bro is watching (he's a tv addict). Too much of drama in there, which actually makes it fun


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

My PC is everything for me. TV is dummy. With the CAS around in Chennai, majority of channels is out. Same case was in Dubai also. The TV thing is BS there and expensive (IMO, but it's comparable to the amount of DTH). Nevertheless it's fun. I don't really miss anything (but for Sports - I love Tennis, F1 and Cricket) and see the shows without ads.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 16, 2008)

i tried geting roadies ""without the ads" but it doesn't seem to be available


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

Just ask someone to record the show. Some might have a TV tuner card naa?

By the way, the next epic is today naa?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw the pilot epic of *How I met your Mom* and it's good. I'm definitely going to catch up with the Show.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone seen  Jack Dee live at the apollo ? nice show..!


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody watched The Big Bang Theory? Its a new comedy series. I found it interesting due to some geeky references and of course the comedy.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 19, 2008)

*Animation* - Pingu
*Science* - Mega Structures (Nat Geo) 
*History Channel* - Cold Case Files

I am waiting for my friend who is coming this month from US for 1080p Prison Break and Heroes Full Season


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Big Bang Theory* -> The funniest show I have ever come across after friends. It has only aired for 8 episodes, and was not for quite a while owing to the strike.. But the baby is back on the 2nd week of March!!!  Guys, you should definitely check that out!! Trust me!

Other shows I watch are a humongous list, by Genre,
*Action* -> Heroes, Prison break, 24 (off until '09), Chuck (not that good, but good time pass)
*Drama* -> House MD (I love this show)
*Crime* -> CSI, CSI: NY, Dexter, Criminal Minds, Numb3rs
*Comedy* -> HIMYM, The Big Bang Theory, Scrubs, Californication
*Horror* -> Supernatural (Awesome), Medium (not anymore)
*Animation* -> Naruto, Avatar: The last air bender, Bleach
*Sci-Fi, fantasy* -> Lost, Smallville, Kyle-XY, the 4400
*Discontinued* -> Grey's Anatomy (I was seeing for Katherine Heigl, then she got boring  ), Gilmore girls, The L word, Desperate Housewives.
*EDIT:* *Comedy:* Ugly Betty (ha ha.. this is one funny weird show!! A gay batch mate of mine introduced it to me. And I wondered why he liked it!  )
@techtronic, you have a 1080p resolution display???  Wowww!!


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ u got to add boston legal to that list; looking at the rest of ur list im quite sure u wud like it or should like it

and yeah i started watching big bang theory it is absolutely hilarious


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

@iMav, thank you!! I am already on the move 

Will check it out!

BTW, I would love to see some opinions about these new shows,
1) The gossip girl
2) Painkiller Jane
3) Bionic Woman
4) Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
And this comedy flick *Two and a half men*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 19, 2008)

has an1 seen Knight Rider 2008 ?


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> has an1 seen Knight Rider 2008 ?



ahah... I am too waiting for it. Couldn't get a hold of it!! brings back memories!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 19, 2008)

I miss Knight rider too. That and Street Hawk were my first english shows.

EDIT: Ah! Google and RS .....I love you


----------



## legolas (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, its official now!! 
Knight Rider ROCKS!!!!!!!!

Its awesome! Just saw the premier Pilot!!

yahooooo!!

@Free Radical... Yeah street hawk too!! you are right!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

legolas said:


> BTW, I would love to see some opinions about these new shows,
> 4) Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles


It's just OK, worth a dekho if you have nothing else to do. Saw 3 out of the 5 epics. Pilot was good, the rest were below par. Anyway I might see another 2-3 more epics before I decide whether to ditch it. 

Anyway it's no where near Lost or Prison Break. No chicks and got B Grade action stuffs. 


By the way, PB S3 E13 is aired today and there's no word on the future epics.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> It's just OK, worth a dekho if you have nothing else to do. Saw 3 out of the 5 epics. Pilot was good, the rest were below par. Anyway I might see another 2-3 more epics before I decide whether to ditch it.
> Anyway it's no where near Lost or Prison Break. No chicks and got B Grade action stuffs.


+1
Eps 3 and 4 were boring. The 5th ep was a tad better. After watching PB n Heroes where each adrenaline -high episode ended in a cliffhanger, this show appears like having a snail's pace. 



> By the way, PB S3 E13 is aired today and there's no word on the future epics.



I read somewhere in a PB forum that E13 is the winter finale.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 
Please post Spoiler Alert!  Good that I didn't read what you posted (wrt PB).


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ oops. Sorry didnt meant to reveal the story, I thought you have already seen the eps. Edited the post and removed the spoiler content.
BTW we should have spoiler tags too for posting.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

Yaar this MTV roadies is hilarious. It's supposed to be a "tough" reality show. Ranvijay keeps saying, "you guys are roadies, the going is going to be tough"...

There's is this quiz contest, where need to strip for every wrong answer. The question are simple GK ones like "who is the president of India?', 'which real life hockey player was the role of SRK modelled on, in Chak de India' , 'what is AB's first movie?" etc... 

For the president question, only one answered right! Answers include "Susma" (susma who? Susma Swaraj? Or Susma model girl?), ' manmohan singh', 2 'A P J Abdul Kalam'....I was like WTF and laughing my ass off...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Feb 19, 2008)

APJ forever.

btw, just started on 24. Seems like a good series.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

MTV Roadies is lol. I stopped watching it.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 19, 2008)

Knight Rider 08 looks promising, waiting for E02. They should'nt have heavily remixed the original theme though.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Just watched Season Finale of Prison Break Season 3 .

Dying for Se4 to start .


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> MTV Roadies is lol. I stopped watching it.


No, it's fun watching it anyways. For me, I've never seen anything like that before. Good reality show. Waiting for the next epic.  


What's this Knight Rider? It's the old one or a new one has hit recently?


----------



## legolas (Feb 20, 2008)

@Imav,
Thks for recommending Boston Legal.. I love these eccentric characters and trying to guess them!! Same reason why I like House (Gregory House)...

William Shatner's acting is exquisite, coupled with this cutthroat demeaning cuss James spader (Alan Shore), not to mention the gorgeous btiches, especially the blonde with a heart Monica Potter (Lori Colson)...

Awesome!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 20, 2008)

*iup.in/img/guest/X600_.jpg

*@drgrudge,
*They have continued the story. David's son is the new Knight, with modified muscle car and it's k3000 this time.

it's on it's S01E01. So if u can give it a try. It's avail on the" NetWork" 

4.5/10


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ 
4.5/5 or 10?  

I'm pretty busy with *How I met your Mother*. It's super cool show. Completely addicted.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah! Nice to know! Nice to know! Doesn't Barney remind you of Chandler from Friends? He's super cool. (And I repeat, Robin is hot!)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Barney is more of Joey than Chandler. Ted looks like John Cusack. Anyway I love those 5 guys. 

Yeah Robin is hot. One of the hottest chick ever on a TV show.  


Thanks for hooking me up with the show. Any other recommendations?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Well the way Barney speaks, his voice, is very similar to Chandler. The style of living is complete Joey though.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 21, 2008)

Superb end to PB Season 3...  can't wait for season 4 to start.......


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

Saw the 3 epics, back to back today. PS Season 3 was good, it was better than Season 2 (after a very sluggish start). But they finish of a season like that. All the 3 ending seasons of PB was amazing. IMO, the ending was good, not great. 


By the way does anyone know what was the song that was played in the ending sequences of PS Season 3 and the title track music of How I met your Mother?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

All I can say is that it sounds very similar to the intro of "Mind Your Language". Is it that?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

I've no idea. Never really seen Mind Your Language.


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 22, 2008)

I really like Family Guy.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 22, 2008)

In Animes: NARUTO !! too goood...

In Reality Shows := Junkyard Wars.. Techie stuff!!!

For Time Pass := Heroes.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Uh. Okay. I'm going to come out and confess. But no one make fun of me okay? Please? And this does not leave the forum. 

I've been secretly watching Gossip Girl. (aaaah!). It's pretty nice. And the chicks are hot (well of course). 

Please don't tell anyone. Please please please. My rep is at stake!


----------



## als2 (Feb 22, 2008)

What? no one mentioned 

Mythbusters


----------



## legolas (Feb 22, 2008)

How I met your mother got boring to me in the 3rd season, just as scrubs got after 6th season. May be I should watch it continuously after the season is over... Robin is undoubtedly 1 hot .... 

Actually, it turns out, Barney is gay in reality, he is one of the people who has confessed out in the open, as is the guy who plays the character "George O'Mally" in Grey's anatomy... Its really cool acting for the role of Barney!!

And there is just no comparison with FRIENDS chandler or Joey for that matter... They made the mark!  I just simply cant...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ 
Yaar, post spoilers alert naa! 

Anyway we need to take break otherwise it's not fun. I took a break from Friends Season 6 and I liked Season 7 very much.  Now this Lost Season 2. I was in a high after Season 2 (saw 15 months after Season 1) and I liked it . I liked Lost S2 so much that I immediately saw Lost S3. 

It was kind of monotonous  and in fact I stopped in between in Epic 14. Not going to watch for a while. 


Imo, the best way to watch.. 
1. Watch as it is aired. 
2. Watch half a season at a time and give a break in btw.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 22, 2008)

Saw the 13th ep of PB S3. I liked the way they ended the season and cant wait for start of season4.  But that won't be soon enough.

The pilot ep of Knight Rider was pretty exciting but I felt that the end of the ep was totally cliche. If they are making this in to a series, I hope they don't go the Sarah Connor Chronicles way which started out good but couldn't keep up the momentum.

Heroes Volume 3 is supposed to return in September. ahhhhhhhh long wait.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

Sept? Just the time I need to catch up with S1 & 2.


----------



## legolas (Feb 22, 2008)

@drgrudge, are you telling me I posted spoiler alert on How I met your mother??? What was that?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

^ ^ 
Ohh I didn't read properly what you wrote (wrt Barney) so suspected that it's spoilers. 

I too agree that How I met your Mother is good, but we can't compare with Friends. Even in How I met.. I was laughing out loud sometimes but the freq. is a lot less than what I used to laugh while watching Friends.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 23, 2008)

Friends is long gone and finished. Get over it. Time for something new.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 23, 2008)

The World's Most Dangerous Drugs-Nat Geo 9 at night Sunday
Watch the lives of the addicts(living dead)


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

I remeber  i used to watch Tarantula episode on Discovery, wonder wat was the actual name.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Friends is long gone and finished. Get over it. Time for something new.


Yeah, but I started watching recently about a year ago. So it's still fresh in my memories. (Did it sound mushy?)


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back to You*
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1465/backtoyouoz1.jpg
Comedy
Released 2007
In the '90s, the local TV news scene in Pittsburgh was dominated by anchors Chuck Darling and Kelly Carr. Off-screen, Chuck was a bit of a womaniser; Kelly, a bit uptight. As years went on, Chuck was promoted from city to city, but when an embarrassing newscast tirade ends up on the Internet, Chuck finds himself looking for work. When he gets the call to again co-anchor with Kelly, it's an offer he can't refuse. Back in Pittsburgh, Chuck is introduced to some new co-workers: Montana Stevens, the sexy, somewhat inept weather anchor, and Ryan Church, the overstressed news director. There are also familiar faces such as Marsh McGinley, the inappropriate sports anchor, and field reporter Gary Crezyzewski. But, mostly, there's Kelly, now a single mom to 10-year-old Gracie who, unbeknownst to Chuck, is the result of his drunken one-night rendezvous with Kelly when they worked together years ago.


*The Big Bang Theory*
*img232.imageshack.us/img232/8099/thebigbangtheoryun9.jpg
Comedy
Released 2007
Meet two brainiacs with a lot to learn. Leonard and Sheldon can tell their quarks from their quantum physics, but have no clue how women add up. Leave it to their pretty new neighbour, just off a messy breakup, to teach them a thing or two in _The Big Bang Theory_.


*Friends*
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/9256/friendsqk5.jpg
Comedy / Romance
Released 1994
Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox Arquette, Lisa Kudrow, Matt LeBlanc, Matthew Perry, and David Schwimmer star in the Emmy® and Golden Globe® award-winning comedy _Friends_, Warner Bros.'s landmark sitcom which remains one of television's highest rated and most beloved shows. With its outstanding writing and signature characters, the _Friends_ phenomenon defined "Must See TV" and remained a staple of primetime throughout its 10-season run.


*Gossip Girl*
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/5593/gossipgirlbt4.jpg
Drama / Comedy / Romance
Released 2007
_The O.C._ creator Josh Schwartz takes on Manhattan's Upper East Side in this drama where gossip rules and affluent prep-school students find themselves with the money, access, and appetite to explore all the temptations New York City has to offer. Based on the bestselling series of young-adult novels by Cecily von Ziegesar, this drama is told through the eyes of an all-knowing blogger who is determined to uncover and fuel every scandal possible – including the intense rivalry between two popular girls – via her constant, avidly read text messages.


*Heroes*
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/158/heroesnb0.jpg
Adventure / Drama / Fantasy / Sci-Fi
Released 2006
After a total eclipse casts its shadow across the globe, seemingly calling forth a multitude of everyday men and women with special powers, Dr. Mohinder Suresh (Sendhil Ramamurthy, "Blind Guy Driving"), a genetics professor from India, continues to champion his father's theory that there are people with extraordinary abilities living among us. Claire Bennet, an indestructible high school cheerleader (Hayden Panettiere, "Bring it On: All or Nothing"), must hide her ability from her peers while working to maintain her relationship with her father (Jack Coleman, "Dynasty"), a man of mystery who has a keen interest in people like her. Niki Sanders, a Las Vegas single mother (Ali Larter, "Final Destination") with astonishing strength – and a dangerous, amoral mirror image (Jessica Sanders) – struggles to support and protect her young son Micah (Noah Gray-Cabey, "My Wife & Kids"), a genius who can interact with electronic machinery through touch. Matt Parkman, a police detective (Greg Grunberg, "Alias") from Los Angeles, attempts to put his ability to hear the thoughts of others to good use. In Japan, Hiro Nakamura's (Masi Oka, NBC's "Scrubs") ability to pierce the space-time continuum and manipulate time has empowered him to change the future, as he embarks on wild adventures with his best friend Ando Masahashi (James Kyson Lee, "Shutter"). Nathan Petrelli, a congressional hopeful (Adrian Pasdar, "Judging Amy") with the ability to fly, has his dreams dashed after failing to stop his younger brother Peter (Milo Ventimiglia, "Rocky Balboa"), a nurse with the ability to absorb the powers of others, from exploding over the New York City skyline. And after this violent clash in New York, the fate of Sylar, a manipulative serial killer (Zachary Quinto, "24") dedicated to violently collecting the extraordinary talents of special people, is unknown. Meanwhile, in the Dominican Republic, a young woman named Maya Herrera (Dania Ramirez, "The Sopranos") and her twin brother, plagued by her threatening ability, attempt to make the dangerous crossing to the United States in search of help. And Monica Dawson, another young woman (Dana Davis, "The Nine") with newfound special abilities, would give up everything to help the people around her. Their ultimate destiny is nothing less than saving the world...


*How I Met Your Mother*
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/1778/howimetyourmotherwl6.jpg
Comedy / Romance
Released 2005
_How I Met Your Mother_ is a comedy about Ted and how he fell in love. It all started when Ted's best friend, Marshall, drops the bombshell that he's going to propose to his long-time girlfriend, Lily, a kindergarten teacher. At that moment, Ted realises that he had better get a move on if he hopes to find true love, too. Helping him in his quest is Barney, a friend with endless, sometimes outrageous, opinions, a penchant for suits, and a foolproof way to meet women. When Ted meets Robin, he's sure it's love at first sight, but destiny may have something else in store. The show is told through flashbacks from the future.


*Smallville*
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7848/smallvilleow6.jpg
Action / Adventure / Drama / Sci-Fi / Thriller
Released 2001
In October 1989, a huge meteor shower destroyed most of the town of Smallville, Kansas. This event brought Jonathan (John Schneider) and Martha Kent (Annette O'Toole) what they have always wanted, a son they named Clark (Tom Welling). In 2001, their son is becoming a man, who has two best friends, Pete Ross (Sam Jones III) and Chloe Sullivan (Allison Mack), and a crush on the hottest girl in school, Lana Lang (Kristin Kreuk), not to mention a budding friendship with future nemesis Lex Luthor (Michael Rosenbaum). But his parents have been hiding a secret from him: they found him inside a spaceship when the meteor shower came. As he begins to develop his powers and discover more abilities that will soon transform him into Superman, Clark begins to take on his mantle as the Man of Steel.


*That '70s Show*
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/3507/that70sshowjg8.jpg
Comedy / Romance
Released 1998
_That 70's Show_ revolves around the lives of several 17-year-olds living in Point Place, Wisconsin, 1976. The head of the group is Eric Forman (Topher Grace) who lives under the authority of parents Red and Kitty (Kurtwood Smith & Debra Jo Rupp). Living next door is girlfriend Donna Pinciotti (Laura Prepon) and her parents Bob & Midge (Don Stark & Tanya Roberts). The rest of the gang includes Fez (Wilmer Valderrama), a foreign-exchange student who's soaking up American culture like a sponge, Jackie Burkhart (Mila Kunis), her on-again, off-again boyfriend Michael Kelso (Ashton Kutcher), and Steven Hyde (Danny Masterson), a conspiracy theorist who believes Xerox will take over the world. The gang usually spends their time in Eric's basement, thinking of their lives, parents, and futures, but they manage to get into funny adventures and mishaps along the way through their teenage lives.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: What are your favourite English TV shows?*

an older one called *Small Wonder* 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/14/Smallwondercast.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: What are your favourite English TV shows?*

Sorry! I didn't know about its existence.

Moderators, please feel free to merge it with that one.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

Done


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> @goobi-
> You watch a show for what it is or for the chicks?


Well, as a guy, he has full right to watch 'em for the chicks. Nothing wrong with that, IMHO. 



goobimama said:


> Friends is long gone and finished. Get over it. Time for something new.


So what? It's the best show ever. I don't know how someone can possibly "get over it". I can watch each episode 19,549 times. 



drgrudge said:


> Yeah, but I started watching recently about a year ago. So it's still fresh in my memories. (Did it sound mushy?)


No, it doesn't. It's the best show on television. Goobimama has a mental problem or something... 



goobimama said:


> Uh. Okay. I'm going to come out and confess. But no one make fun of me okay? Please? And this does not leave the forum.
> 
> I've been secretly watching Gossip Girl. (aaaah!). It's pretty nice. And the chicks are hot (well of course).
> 
> Please don't tell anyone. Please please please. My rep is at stake!


What's so wrong with watching _Gossip Girl_? It's a great show.


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What's so wrong with watching Gossip Girl? It's a great show.


Its nothing wrong. Except that we now know you also watch!  No offense, Just kidding


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, well, I made it plenty clear in my recommendation post that I watch it. "Accepting" that does not make me feel inferior by any means.


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

Of course not. I was trying to come out of my yawning with a *brisk* sense of humor....  (may be it din't work out)


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

> So what? It's the best show ever. I don't know how someone can possibly "get over it". I can watch each episode 19,549 times.


It's just that every time there is a comedy show in question, it gets compared to Friends. And then there's the 'there nothing like friends' comments that follow. It's fine for the first few times but gets a little annoying as time goes by.


> What's so wrong with watching _Gossip Girl_? It's a great show.


So what you think of Blair Waldorf?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ There's no show like friends


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> It's just that every time there is a comedy show in question, it gets compared to Friends. And then there's the 'there nothing like friends' comments that follow. It's fine for the first few times but gets a little annoying as time goes by.



I guess its the laughter content repleted with harmony for a succinct story-line that is usually referred to. But I get what you mean. "We all accept its one of the best. But get over it and start appreciating other shows without comparison".


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So what you think of Blair Waldorf?


I actually prefer Serena and Venessa. I guess that's due to the Blair character. All are hot, of course. 

If you like Blake Lively (Serena), you should also watch _Accepted_. It's a nonsensical, teenage movie, but it is quite funny if you're in a lighthearted mood.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush - 
If you're near me, I would've given you chocolate cookies (which I'm munching right now).  Good recommendations, just the kind I would love. 


kalpik - 
Ahh.. I got confused. I never remembered merging this thread.. but another "ever green" member in this thread.


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So what you think of Blair Waldorf?



Leighton Meester as Blair Waldorf......
Whooppppaaa!!! Mama mia


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

The acting in _Gossip Girl_ is superb. Does anyone else here absolutely love Penn Badgley's acting?

@drgrudge,
You're welcome, dude. That's what friends are for.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh I've seen Accepted some time back. Nice movie. Didn't realise Serena was in there. Yeah, me likes her.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> aryayush -
> If you're near me, I would've given you chocolate cookies (which I'm munching right now).  Good recommendations, just the kind I would love.
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to help!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

I've removed _Eli Stone_ from my list of recommendations. Crap.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 24, 2008)

Too bad NBC cancelled Bionic Woman


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 24, 2008)

does ne one frm USA here...can ne 1 tell me about battelstar galactica frm scify channel...am a fan but i have 2 DW da videos 2 c'em...can i view dem thru internet tv???


----------



## entrana (Feb 24, 2008)

u shud also get 24 the series its season1-6 its the one of the best action series after alias. it rocksss!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

New shows started to watch :

Anime : Hellsing.... Woow. what a story.... (Van Helsing)

Live Action : Lost.... (Can wait to watch 6th episode..I just watched 5..)


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

6th episode? season 4 has only 4 episodes so far... which season are u speaking of??

thks for telling abt hellsing.. let me try that out! 

Btw, I am watching Boston Legal... And this character of Denny Crane played by William Shatner is absolutely amazing... OMG!!!  I recommend this show very much, if you like comedy/Drama series and court rooms!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

legolas said:


> 6th episode? season 4 has only 4 episodes so far... which season are u speaking of??
> 
> thks for telling abt hellsing.. let me try that out!
> 
> Btw, I am watching Boston Legal... And this character of Denny Crane played by William Shatner is absolutely amazing... OMG!!!  I recommend this show very much, if you like comedy/Drama series and court rooms!



1st season...


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

he he  You are in for lots of surprises and twists and mysteries! Have fun


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Twists and mysteries? How can there be mystery if you know that the all powerful Jack Bauer cannot die?


----------



## legolas (Feb 24, 2008)

Jack Bauer, the alpha-male  plays in 24, not Lost, the post I replied to.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> By the way does anyone know what was the song that was played in the ending sequences of PS Season 3 and the title track music of How I met your Mother?



Found this in a forum:
PB Song: Roy Orbison's song "Crying" sung acappella in Spanish by Rebekah del Rio.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks a lot. Gotta find it somehow.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ Found these:

Spanish Version

English Version

Youtube Link.

Beautiful song.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

I first heard this in Mulholland Dr.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oddg6dCB7FE&feature=related

The revelation of story


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

I d/led the Spanish version and it's an amazing song. Would be great as a ringtone as well.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2008)

Checked out Knight Rider (the new one). Utter crap. Sure the car is awesome, but the acting + editing + screenplay + whatever else that goes into making a good film is totally crap. 

At least use a hot girl! 



legolas said:


> Jack Bauer, the alpha-male  plays in 24, not Lost, the post I replied to.


Haha! Me and my big mouth


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

@goobimama, The mix with the old knight rider theme is not that impressive. The screen play had many glitches and was very amateur. The editing was extremely good. Acting was not bad, neither impressive. The car was hotter than the babe!  But the babe is certainly good looking, hotttt.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 25, 2008)

knight rider was a very popular series in the 90's. The new one is very exiting too.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 25, 2008)

Is the new Knight Rider a one time movie or a new series?


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

^ ^ Knight Rider is New TV series
*www.tv.com/knight-rider/show/74986/summary.html?q=&tag=search_results;title;1
*imdb.com/title/tt1114258/


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone saw the new epic of Sarah Terminator thing? I saw 3 epics and found it pretty ordinary and boring too. Does things pick up? I don't want to waste time and BW.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ I saw the last ep aired last week and it was nothing special. Will try one more and if its the same then i wil leave it for good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles 
*www.zeecafe.tv/ShowDetails.aspx?ShowId=246&SlotId=12#top
yeh wala?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

Sorry to say but.. 
1. Nil formatting makes difficult to read. If you're posting queries (you had infact posted reg websites which I ignored coz of this issue) it's difficult for others. 
2. Is it Terminator movies or the Sarah Chronicles thing? 
3. "didnt find any article on this ..... so itna hi ......", so what if there's no 'article'. Just post, we'll believe you.  
4. These type of things are NOT Random News. You post in Chit Chat or the TV Shows thread. 


On Topic: 
Sarah Chronicles sucks in a way. Not worth watching with Ads and wasting your time.


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

its good and i am following it...seven episodes have been aired till date...i download from torrents


----------



## Voldy (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

grt news


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

Wow !


----------



## neo_anderson (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

thanks


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

Saw the first Season of *How I met your Mother*. Pretty good. Some things were really funny, but I felt it's wasn't consistent. Already in the process of procuring the season 2, will start watching soon. 



By the way, I'm hooked to this *Roadies* and *Jodi no.1* (Tamil dance show). I'm getting desperate if I don't watch them by Sunday late evenings every week.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^
Ahh..! the first time I'm hearing something like this. Time and again we're seeing that giving a break does help. We're back on a show, we tend to like it.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^The second season isn't that funny, it tilts more towards Romance than comedy. But at least Barney is there!!


Barney is freaking awesome! Comedic genius.

I wouldn't have been watching the show if it weren't for him. I didn't really like it all that much, but Barney's wit has me hooked.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 2, 2008)

Recently started watching Samurai X.. Its great...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

Am watching Kyle XY these days. The first season was awesome. The second season has turned into something a little too childish for my liking.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ 
Good for you. And the 3rd Season is better than the second.  

By the way, I saw 3 epics of How I Met.. and I liked it. I thought it was as funny as ever. I love all those 5 characters.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I loved the Swarley episode. Hilarious!


----------



## techtronic (Mar 3, 2008)

*Heard that Saints and Sinners show is very good.*


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

And I've hear a lot of praise for the one season of _Kitchen Confidential_ that has aired till date.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

Started LOST season 1 and its damn interesting. Saw the first 16 eps in two days.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, I loved the Swarley episode. Hilarious!


That's the 7th epic. I just finished 3 epics yesterday. Anyways looking forward to it.  

Aayush, 
Check *Lost* yaar, you seem to like Drama kind of stuffs. Give it a whirl, you might get hooked. 

*Kitchen Confidential* also sounds interesting. Can anyone recommend it? 


iNFiNiTE - 
*Lost* gets interesting every season! It's better than *Prison Break* on the whole.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Aayush,
> Check *Lost* yaar, you seem to like Drama kind of stuffs. Give it a whirl, you might get hooked.


I did try to watch it but I didn't like it. Too... _intense_ for me.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Lost has lost it. I gave up after the second season. There are so many things that are not explained and I don't think they ever will be. 

Me currently into:
October Road
Kyle XY
One Tree Hill
Everybody Loves Raymond

The rest of them have either taken a break or are complete cr@p. 

@Dr: Terminator seems to have stopped production. Not sure when it's going to start again. It's just as well. 
There's no sign of the next episode of Knight Rider.

Damn these stupid writers and their strikes.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ 
I gave up Sarah after watching 3 epics. Too boring and I don't want to waste time. 

The writers strike is over by the way.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

I heard that some writers had called in a strike again. It's just as well. I'm just waiting for Heroes. It seemed pretty neat.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, the strike is over. Let's just hope they start cranking out more episodes of _Back to You_, _The Big Bang Theory_ and _Gossip Girl_.

Isn't the second season of _Heroes_ complete?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes the second season of Heroes is complete and soon they will start shooting the 3rd season now the strike is over.

Originally the 2nd season was intended to include the storyline of "Villains" too but due to strike it was cut short


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

goobi - 
*Lost* is also pretty neat. Yes, there'll be a lot of unanswered question, but as you see the things fall in place. Atleast I didn't feel that we are taken for a ride with completely fantasy stuff.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I've watched till mid-season 3 and then gave up. I'll watch it when the show actually ends. If it ever does.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well I've watched till mid-season 3 and then gave up. I'll watch it when the show actually ends. If it ever does.


Lost will end in 2 years. There are 8 more episodes left this year and 16 episodes each for the next couple of years.
S4 is turning out to be so damn awesome. But if you got impatient by s2 then may be lost is just not for you. It is probably the most well written show on TV but it also requires a lot of patience and appretiation for character development and quality story telling.


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well I've watched till mid-season 3 and then gave up. I'll watch it when the show actually ends. If it ever does.



*LOST* - You will get beautiful meaningful answers. Keep watching. Season 4 is awesome!!! Especially the recent S04E05 was wondrous.
Kyle XY concept is good but spoiled by adding unwanted comedy and overly heroic teenagers...


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

From what I have seen of the LOST's first season, I liked the show very much. The attention to character development is excellent.


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> From what I have seen of the LOST's first season, I liked the show very much. The attention to character development is excellent.


yes, its true. but equally true is, in earlier seasons, its extremely slow and the flashbacks are not-so-interesting and have/had no particularly important relevance to the story line much. The tactic was just annoying.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

In *Lost*, the season 1's flashback are little annoying but it's kind of cool in the Season 2 onwards.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2008)

Kyle XY is often childish but its a nice timepass.. 
I recommend Terminator The Sarah COnnor Chronicles for every terminator fan .. (there is also a bonus, the terminaotr is h0t !! )
How I Met your mother is returning March 17, whoppie.. its one of the best comedy shows (stands along with friends,scrubs ..)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ 
You call it a good looking chick? The protector Terminator naa? She is OK but you can't outright call her hot. 


Talking of chicks, *Lost* got the highest no. of chicks. Ana-Lucia (OMG, I love Latin chicks - she looks like Eva Mendes), Kate, Clarie, Shannon, Juliet (she's technically an 'aunty' but she has the grace and elegance that I like), etc..


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

Juliet is famous for a naughty scene on a photographic shoot with Angelina Jolie (Long before she became famous)  any guesses on movie? 
*Boston Legal* also has got awesome chicks!!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah. I totally agree with the Doctor. That terminator chick is not at all h0t.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like her 
legolas : Yep ,boston Legal Ep01 is about to be 'seen'


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

Even if not for the chicks, you will love the comedy and insaneness of Denny Crane!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Boston Legal has hot chicks?  I'm on it!


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Boston Legal has hot chicks?  I'm on it!


 yeppediyuppppppppp
for your concerns, i recommend two more, but then you would be aware of it, wouldn't you? 

*Desperate Housewives*
*The L Word*


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Is any1 here a fan of *The unit* btw??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

There's no hot girls in Desperate housewives.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Eva Longaria
and Eva Longaria
doesn't she look like Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 4, 2008)

The whole History Channel.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> Is any1 here a fan of *The unit* btw??



I saw the first season. It was OK.

Finished wid the first season of LOST. Can't wait to get my hands on the second season discs.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Dr: Terminator seems to have stopped production. Not sure when it's going to start again. It's just as well.
> There's no sign of the next episode of Knight Rider.


The 9th epic of Sarah Terminator was aired yesterday. Or are they going to stop in the future? Anyone still watching it ? 


I'm watching *Kyle XY* and it seems to be good. In the 2nd epic now (or 3rd - considering the 2 pilots). Let's see how it shapes up...

My next target is *Boston Legal* (if I don't like Kyle XY). No match for good chicks and a great show.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay my friend mentioned that Terminator had gone off the loop. I haven't checked for myself.

Kyle XY is really good. Right up to mid-second season. Only the episodes after the big break are kind of childish. 

Kyle XY suffers a chick deficiency


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ 
Saw the 2nd epic. Was good. Not great. But let's see... His neighbour (that piano girl) is so-so, she looks like Renée Zellweger.  

Even though I fell it's not a great, it got good potential. A fresh idea...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm forever lagging behind in this TV show watching business.

I haven't even completed watching _That '70s Show_ and _How I Met Your Mother_ yet.

Quick question: Does anyone here, apart from me, think that Topher Grace (Eric Forman from _That '70s Show_) did a great job as Venom in _Spider-Man 3_ and should've had a meatier role? And do you guys want him to return like I do?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

Aayush wrote an article for my blog: *TV Shows - Comedy Shows Recommendation*

Great post. Check it if you're into comedy shows. 



By the way,* How I met your Mother * is legen - {wait for it} - DARY!!  The awesomeness doesn't slow down in the Season 3 as well. S3 continues on Mar. 20. Can't wait for it.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

"wrote a*n* article"


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Boston Legal has hot chicks?  I'm on it!


the latest season thats available u know where is filled with hot chicks .... the character schmitt's now has a daughter who is just well too good


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ 
I'm already on it.  Got a couple of epics in the first season. Hope it doesn't disappoint me..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2008)

man...LOST ses2's a real cracker.... i aint gonna divert to anythin else unless i finish all this..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Terminator series on ZEE CAFE ! ! !*

This series plainly sucks. As if enough wall/floor breaking and emotionless fighting in the movies was not enough, this one has 400x more of that.

I liked the pilot episode, after that it was bleh.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080313-df29fcawirbia1382hj2bdiqmw.jpg​
iTunes Store is offering free pilot epics of *Canterbury's Law* and *New Amsterdam *. 

Anyone going for it? *New Amsterdam *seems interesting..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Link?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

*New Amsterdam, New Amsterdam*
*phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTVSeason?i=275644891&id=274552186&s=143441

*Canterbury's Law*
*phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTVSeason?i=275375622&id=274915484&s=143441

Let us know if they're any good. I'm busy with other TV shows commitment. 


PS: Free for USA iTunes Store accounts only.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll download _New Amsterdam_ tonight after 02:00 AM and let you guys know whether it is any good. Thanks for pointing me to it!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

my wife , my kids.... in star world
lost
heroes
whose line is it anyway
madans thiraiparvai in vijay tv
small ville
simpsons( my fav)
friends
history channel is best..... almost all shows are good


these and all many would have known...
my contribution.... thats all


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally check all the epics ever on How I met.. Awesome show. 

Some things: 

*The super hot Alessandra Ambrosio*(no chick can ever match her, ever) 
*img.skitch.com/20080313-x1r9s5inq8w5s5b8hs16q4mgpa.jpg

*Ohh, my God!*
*img.skitch.com/20080313-nxeapyg9wpxsswkbpdhaf1883y.jpg


----------



## sandeepk (Mar 14, 2008)

I just checked out the 'New Amsterdam'. It is a not very good and not very bad kind of show. If you have seen 'The man from the earth' then you will get the basic plot of the it. Only difference is, it is a detective showinstead of sci-fi.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2008)

I am planning to start watching Prison Break (all in HD)
My friend who returned from US downloaded Season 1 & 2


----------



## aryayush (Mar 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *Ohh, my God!*
> *img.skitch.com/20080313-nxeapyg9wpxsswkbpdhaf1883y.jpg


Ah-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh-huh!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 18, 2008)

Boys. News epics aired yesterday...  

*How I met Your Mother *
*Kyle XY*
*The Big Bang Theor*y (have 5 epics, gonna watch this soon) 
*New Amsterdam* & *Canterbury's Law* (anyone watching these?)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Yipeeee! 

Although from what i've heard here and offline, New Amsterdam isn't all that great.

--------

Any fans of Raymond here? (Everybody Loves R... that is)
What about October Road?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 18, 2008)

The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes on History Channel


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 18, 2008)

Drake n Josh on Nick--------the best.
[9:30 everyday]


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Any fans of Raymond here? (Everybody Loves R... that is)


I got all the 9 seasons of Raymond. Just I need to find time to watch them. My Brother says it's good. According to him: 
_Friends > Raymond > Robin goodness (how I met..) _


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Trust me and start watching like the 7th season or 8th Season. There is almost no connection between the episodes. 9th Season is crappy. 4th 5th 6th is also good. 1-3 is not so good.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I am planning to start watching Prison Break (all in HD)
> My friend who returned from US downloaded Season 1 & 2


it is such a endless series


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

And you don't need to find the time, they are very short episodes


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Although from what i've heard here and offline, New Amsterdam isn't all that great.


It isn't but the first episode sure makes you want to see more.*



goobimama said:


> Trust me and start watching like the 7th season or 8th Season. There is almost no connection between the episodes. 9th Season is crappy. 4th 5th 6th is also good. 1-3 is not so good.


Oh, I stopped watching midway into the second season because I got bored by the sheer repetitiveness.


*_[Originally, due to a typing mistake, this sentence read "It isn't but the first episode sure *wants to make you* see more."]_


----------



## anispace (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah even i have all seasons of everybody loves Raymond. Its really good.
currently watching season 2.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And you don't need to find the time, they are very short episodes


Will watch for  sure, that's the reason, I've them with me.  Would you believe, I still haven't checked out *Heroes*!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes. Season two of heroes was little bit boring. But Season Three had to be the part of Season two but they had to end Season two abruptly due to the Writers Guild strike. That's the reason why the final epidosed of season two didn't make much sense and were boring.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 19, 2008)

*Gummy Bears *

I am watching 1 st season right now


----------



## Chirag (Mar 19, 2008)

Just say first epic of Big Bang Theory.. didn't like it that much.. How I met your mother ownsss....


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone seen Blackadder series, Rowan Atkinson ??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

Blackadder. Quite nice.

There's also the super awesome english series, Fawlty Towers. Anyone? Just watch an episode or two to see what it's like. There were only 12 episodes made though so don't get yourself too attached.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

On Aayush's recommendation, I checked *The Big Bang Theory*. Saw 2 epics and I liked it. Have all the 9 epics and will check them soon. I like the chick as well.  


My future indulgences: 
1. Back to You (on Aayush's recommendation, have all the 9 epics)
2. The Sopranos
3. Boston Legal (saw 2 epics and seemed ok)
4. Frazier 
5. Cheers 
6. Rome


I ditched: 
1. King of the Hill (saw 7 epics but never really got into the show)
2. Kyle XY (Good but not good enough)


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 22, 2008)

Watching Lost Season 2 and absolutely loving it....

Any other recommendations for action/adventure genre?

Anyone seen "Aliens in America"?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ 
How about *Prison Break *and *Heroes* ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ Already completed Heroes and Prison Break. PB S3 was too short. 

Waiting for september for Heroes Vol 3 to start again. Dont know when PB wil be back. 



drgrudge said:


> Would you believe, I still haven't checked out *Heroes*!



Seriously??? Man! you are missing on excellent stuff. Leave all those shows and watch Heroes S1 ASAP.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

_Back to You_ keeps getting funnier with each episode. It's the only comedy TV show I know that does not delve into crude language and sexual situations to derive its humour. It's a perfect example of how you can have a good, clean show with laugh-out-loud humour (and great acting). 

I really want to watch _Boston Legal_ but am afraid that it might be too U.S.A. centric. Am I wrong?



iNFiNiTE said:


> Watching Lost Season 2 and absolutely loving it....
> 
> Any other recommendations for action/adventure genre?
> 
> Anyone seen "Aliens in America"?


The first couple of episodes are funny but then it gets too repetitive and boring. They have a lot of stereotyping going on in that show too. I would've recommended it a couple of months ago, but not anymore.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Seriously??? Man! you are missing on excellent stuff. Leave all those shows and watch Heroes S1 ASAP.


Yeah, my next target is *Heroes*. Maybe I'll work on it tomorrow.  



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I really want to watch Boston Legal but am afraid that it might be too U.S.A. centric. Am I wrong?


No, it isn't. If you like courtroom drama, then this is the show for you. I just saw a couple of epics and it seemed decent. Check it out.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> If you like courtroom drama...


I _love_ it! _A Few Good Men_ is my favourite movie of all time.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

This forum allows you to upload a signature banner but, weirdly enough, does not actually display it anywhere. 

Here are some pictures of one of the cutest actors I've ever seen:

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/2339/s4mkunisxy3.jpg

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9631/milakunisxh8.jpg

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/2382/s4jackienj0.jpg

Aint she just so darned lovable? 

-------------------------

One TV show I intend to watch within the next few days is the recently launched animated series, _The Spectacular Spiderman_. The animation and dialogue are supposed to be awesome. It is receiving rave reviews so far, for the four episodes that have been released.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 24, 2008)

> comedy TV show I know that does not delve into crude language and sexual situations to derive its humour.


I guess it's not for me then 



> On Aayush's recommendation, I checked The Big Bang Theory. Saw 2 epics and I liked it. Have all the 9 epics and will check them soon. I like the chick as well.


Somehow our Kolkata Tiger doesn't like Penny. Those short shorts are adorable


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Guys checkout couple of eps of Carpoolers... chances are that you might love it..

Also E-Ring (Its damn difficult to find, but if u happen to find it).. Its in my All time 5 best shows on US tv 

Feeling really sleepy rite now..so recommend some other shows later


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Also E-Ring (Its damn difficult to find, but if u happen to find it)


LOL! That's taken care of, don't worry. 8)

--------------------

_Carpooler_ has that "crazy Fez stalker" from _That '70s Show_.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Somehow our Kolkata Tiger doesn't like Penny. Those short shorts are adorable


Lol, everything is adorable. I like her. Maybe I'll watch the show for her alone.  


Aayush - 
Who is that chick? Which show? 

Did you check out *Boston Legal*? It also got a lot of chicks.  


By the way, I'll watch the pilot epic (and maybe beyond that) of *Heroes* today. Historic day for me.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> LOL! That's taken care of, don't worry. 8)
> 
> --------------------
> 
> _Carpooler_ has that "crazy Fez stalker" from _That '70s Show_.




Yeah BMTV has it   I had trouble finding it..

Also Threat Matrix is on similar lines.. Just lacks the finesse..

One very good show is "Jericho"..  One should checkout out atleast 2eps and if you dont like the show then leave it..

In comedy, How I met You mother pwns everything , just saw its latest ep .. Damn how do they find the content 

I am huge fan of legal dramas so if anyone like that genre..

Justice , Conviction , In Justice , Evidence , Just Legal   are some of very good shows.. 

I would love to hear recommendations for similar legal drama if anyone watches them ? 

Boston Legal concentrates more on personal life too.. so i dont like it much..

On the other Close to Home is (was) a fine show lasted for 2 seasons with mixture of personal (20%) and legal (80%) life..

Lost and Heroes both were crap in thier respective seasons of this yr..
Even PB lost the shine and thrill of 1st and 2nd season..

Will update other shows later


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ 
Dude, I felt PB Season 3 was better than Season 2. Unfortunately got into this writers strike and got ****ed up. 

*Lost* is the best show in Drama genre, IMO. The god damn show gets better every season! Currently stalled the viewings in the middle of Season 3 to have a break. Will continue next month again.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^
I really cant believe it that you are loving current season of Lost..

Well PB, i can bear , May be i was expecting too much...  But Lost.. The show is getting worse every season..

Theres no logic in thier plot anymore....

The best ending for them would be the rescuing of Oceanic survivors..  And initially for 1st 3 season they were diggin up past and now they are digging up future... wow... 

At times the simple storyline works like charm... Nevermind   Opinions are bound to differ


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 24, 2008)

Anime : Air Gear... i juts love it... The humour in it is kinda adult-ish. But all in all good action and story... and just 26 episodes.. I am on 10th episode right now.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

Dipen01 - 
Lost is starting to make sense. If you had just watched Season 1 & 2, you would've noticed a lot of loose ends. 

Most of the people watching here are like me reporting that *Lost* gets better ever season. When I finished Season 2, I couldn't wait for Season 3.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Lol, everything is adorable. I like her. Maybe I'll watch the show for her alone.


She's ugly. I watch the show _despite_ her.



drgrudge said:


> Aayush -
> Who is that chick? Which show?


She's Mila Kunis, plays Jackie in _That '70s Show_.

If someone watches TV shows just for hot chicks out here, be sure to watch _Smallville_. That's, like, hot chick nirvana.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Dipen01 -
> Lost is starting to make sense. If you had just watched Season 1 & 2, you would've noticed a lot of loose ends.
> 
> Most of the people watching here are like me reporting that *Lost* gets better ever season. When I finished Season 2, I couldn't wait for Season 3.



I actually watched it as soon as it was aired..so since season 1 i am watching it weekly..

Dunno but i lost interest long time back


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> She's ugly. I watch the show _despite_ her.
> 
> She's Mila Kunis, plays Jackie in _That '70s Show_.
> 
> If someone watches TV shows just for hot chicks out here, be sure to watch _Smallville_. That's, like, hot chick nirvana.


So I must get *That '70 Show* and *Smallville* as well.  


Btw checked the pilot epic of *Heroes* and loved it.  Will get Heroes Season 1 and watch in 3-4 days. Dunno why I didn't check it earlier!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

Season 1 is awesome, season 2 is crap.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^
++1

Season 2 was rubbish..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

I just watched the first episode of _The Spectacular Spiderman_ and man, does it have some awesome dialogue.

Spiderman keeps chattering all the time and almost every word that comes out of his mouth is just so darned funny. Here's my favourite excerpt:

Volcano, the villian, and Spiderman had been chasing each other across the city–the former flying and the latter web-swinging. Then Spiderman sat on top of him and destroyed one of his wings.
Volcano: You idiot! You've doomed us both!
Spiderman: You _so_ have not been paying attention.
And then he web-swings away. 

It's full of awesome dialogue. I highly recommend it.

I was expecting three dimensional animation though, not being a huge fan of 2D.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

^^u changed avatar ? I was wonderin whos the new face her with similar name


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

The Spectacular Spiderman is just 4 epics old. Is it really worth getting ? 


Presently loving *Heroes* and I checked out 3 epics. Each epic is better than the previous one. This is so damn good (better than PB & Lost!) and none would've the heart to stop watching in Season 2 even if it's supposedly not good.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^u changed avatar ? I was wonderin whos the new face her with similar name


Yeah, that one had been around for a long time. 



drgrudge said:


> The Spectacular Spiderman is just 4 epics old. Is it really worth getting ?


If you like 2D animation, yes.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

The lizard sticks to a wall.
Spiderman: Hey, wall-crawling is my shtick. Now you start spinning the web and I'll _sue_.

LOL!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a korean serial aired in DD jewel in the palace which comes every sunday 8.30 pm . . Anyone seen it . . I watch avatar in nick at 5 pm . . .

And that serial is comin in movies trilogy by m night shymlan of sixth sense . . Some prob with name issue . . With avatar movie comin soon . .


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

Just heard about the new show *New Amsterdam*. Checking it out soon. Has any one else seen this? Its only been 5 episodes so far.. any reviews?
EDIT: Am also checking out *The fixer*


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fixer is OK..

Nothing so great..saw 1st 2eps... Kinda drags a litte..


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

*The fixer* is not great. Its very difficult to follow that accent (it is British). 
*New Amsterdam* is a time pass, nothing interesting really.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ 
I was hoping to get reviews of *New Amsterdam*.. guess it's not that good. 


By the way, *Heroes* rules. 2 days, 9 epics.  And what they show as Chennai/Madras is _NOT_ Chennai. Some place in Rajastan perhaps.


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

^ ^ *New Amsterdam*, yes drgrudge, its not interesting so far. just another non-interesting crime show. 
Yes, *Heroes*, you will not know how time goes by. I remember watching 20 of 24 episodes of *24* continuously.  yes, i know!! crazy.
reg. chennai/rajasthan, I thought its more like *Srirangam* ??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the fact that one of the most prominent roles in _Heroes_ is of an Indian (though the actor is not an Indian). And I love it that you occasionally hear Hindi during some episodes and the whole first season has a lot of Indian music in the background score.

It just makes me feel proud. The most intelligent and righteous people in the show are Indians. ::tear::


----------



## anispace (Mar 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I love the fact that one of the most prominent roles in _Heroes_ is of an Indian (though the actor is not an Indian). And I love it that you occasionally hear Hindi during some episodes and the whole first season has a lot of Indian music in the background score.
> 
> It just makes me feel proud. The most intelligent and righteous people in the show are Indians. ::tear::



the actor is Indian "Sendhil Amithab Ramamurthy". His family was from India but living in US.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2008)

He was born in the States himself and does not have an Indian citizenship, so he is not an Indian. He's of Indian origin though.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well seems like I am the only one who like *New Amsterdam* 

lol @ashwin :- If ur on fast connection i think u can spare 700 MB (2 Eps - Never Judge the show just on the basis of Pilot  ) and find it out for urself. Because Plot Outlines and Reviews arent helpful most of the times 

If not then best way to see if you might like the show or not is to check the "Wikipedia" Page. All the TV Shows have a page there and its pretty resourceful. Although don't end up reading complete article as its updated after every show and you might end up reading spoilers 

Tv.com Summary :-


> New York City homicide detective John Amsterdam is cursed with immortality because he stopped the murder of a Native American girl in 1642 by stepping in front of a sword. Due to this act of kindness, the girl rescued Amsterdam from the stab wound by making him immortal, but warns that it is a curse that will only be lifted when John meets his true love.
> 
> Now, Amsterdam is a homicide detective in the Big Apple where he shares his secret with Omar, a blues club owner with a few secrets of his own. John is partnered up with Eva Marquez and gets into a chase with a suspect. When he suffers what appears to be a heart attack and is revived by ER doctor Sara Dillane, he realizes that mortality may be closer then he thought.



You can borrow my RS account if u want to


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

legolas said:


> reg. chennai/rajasthan, I thought its more like *Srirangam* ??


The Kanyakumari part is shot in Kanyakumari; but Chennai/Madras is NOT Chennai or Srirangam. What they show as University of Madras/Chennai University is not at all in Tamil Nadu. If you notice properly it has a lot of Hindi words in the graffitis. The University of Madras/Chennai University is shown as some Mahal (Hawa Mahal, Jaipur?) which made me guess they shot in Rajastan. 

Anyway I love Heroes. Some parts are shot in India and has many Indian background score. By the way, Mira chick is hot.  


Dipen01 - 
Thanks for the offer. We aren't supposed to discuss the d/l part.  Anyway I'm committed to too many show. Won't have time to check *New Amsterdam.* Let the show run, if many recommend, then I'll check it. Sarah Terminator thing was also promising in the beginning but it sucked.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Well seems like I am the only one who like *New Amsterdam*


 Actually, I already have Criminal minds, Medium (stopped watching now), Numb3rs, Bones, Prison break, Boston Legal, 24, veronica mars (stopped airing now), supernatural and many many many other action/crime based shows and I just don't find this different or attractive than those, nothing notably different other than the hero's past. no offense.
Still, am up to date till the the current 5th episode. Will watch couple more before stopping


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Aren't you watching the ultimate Crime Drama, *The Sopranos*?  I like Crime-Drama type stuffs (*Godfather, American Gangster, Once a upon a time in America, LA Confidential*, etc..).

 I've some 4-5 epics of The Sopranos. Currently into *Heroes*, *Boston Legal* and *The Big Bang Theory.* Will check it after that.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

^ ^ oh yeah, I have always missed out *The Sopranos*. Will check it out sooner. Isn't it about to end??


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
No idea. Anyway it had it's run. 6 seasons and it's not running. As you said I think it's over. 


By the way, Dipen's another fav. show *Jericho * is also going to be stopped.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

@ legolas :-
New Amsterdamn is more of drama then crime solving show.. Crime's that are solved arent too interesting as the others u mentioned coz its the subplot. Its main genre is drama 

lol only couple of more are gonna aired i think.. I dunno if FOX will retain the show for next season... Its thier habit to cancel all the good shows.. Even SC has good chance of getting cancelled..

They look at numbers rather than user reviews 



drgrudge said:


> ^^
> No idea. Anyway it had it's run. 6 seasons and it's not running. As you said I think it's over.
> 
> 
> By the way, Dipen's another fav. show *Jericho * is also going to be stopped.




Seriosly how could they cancel Jericho   Bloody morons, that show was brough back due to public demand and now they are cancelling it again 

btw howz Boston Legal coming around? Although i am a huge fan of Legal Drama but i guess Boston Legal focusses more on personal life then legal aspect ? So i am following 'Close To Home' for that 

*Btw , Any DEXTER fans here   (Showtime Drama)*


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 26, 2008)

Me watches Dexter. I also like the following shows - only listing the ones I like and have seen entirely (of what's aired so far).

Lost, Prison Break, House, 24, CSI, The Unit, The Office, The Shield, My Name is Earl, Californication, Supernatural, Battlestar Galactica, Heroes, Jericho, Boston Legal, Nip/Tuck, HIMYM, Damages, The Lost Room, The Triangle and a few others which I may have missed to mention.

Partially seen: Scrubs, Eureka, CSI:NY, CSI:Miami, Bones, Numb3rs and John Doe (a few others but not worth recommending).

Sometimes, I feel bad about watching a bulk of these shows too fast and in LQ. After getting hooked on to a new show, I forget about it easily 

From our regular TV broadcast, I just check out the post-market hours stuff on NDTV Profit - Gadget Guru, All About Ads, etc. And regular Nat-geo, Discovery and History Channel.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

No TV (Hostelite) so i miss on our Regular Broadcast 

The Lost Room, Damages and Unit are good too..

Dexter was most gripping crime/serial killer show i have ever seen 

Plus thier finale of 2nd season was super awesome 

Desp. Waiting for 3rd season


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Dexter is good. Quite good. Although the episodes are really really long (50 minutes I think?).


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

What's Dexter about? Any cool chicks?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Dexter doesn't have cool chicks. Dexter's sister is pretty hot, but that's about it. 

It's a slow thriller about this guy, who has a compulsion to kill. So his father, an police guy, taught him how to kill without getting caught. Kill bad guys that is. So now dexter is a blood analyst for the police dept, and side by side he kills people who deserve justice but escape punishment from the courts.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

But his killings are fun to watch not in a gory way..but precise way 

Plus his expressions and voiceovers..  i thinking i am gonna watch it again


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 26, 2008)

^^^^
TV.com   !!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 27, 2008)

You guys have made me want to watch _Dexter_ now... and I don't have friggin' time. I'm quitting my job. Arrgh!


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ you have a job? 

Any fans of WIll & Grace? It ran for a short time on Star World, but it was awesome!


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You guys have made me want to watch _Dexter_ now... and I don't have friggin' time. I'm quitting my job. Arrgh!


ha ha ha
good show but moves realllllllllly slowww. forget the job


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You guys have made me want to watch _Dexter_ now... and I don't have friggin' time. I'm quitting my job. Arrgh!


Me too.  

My schedule is also crazy. Review of the last 3 days: 
Day 1: 5 epics of Heroes 
Day 2: 4 epics of Heroes 
Day 3: 5 epics of Heroes 
Day 4 (today): dunno how much I'll watch

14 epics in 3 days! Should get a life...


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have had crazy marathon with 24 

For the 1st season i watched  20-22 eps on a trot (It was a sunday and was raining outside  )


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2008)

Day 4 : 3 epics of Heroes 

Finally the show is getting slower, seems they are dragging. Still it's interesting but not as absorbing as it was before. Getting emotional (not wrong par se but why this sudden shift in equilibrium?) as well. 

Thought I would get *Dexter* and start watching soon after I finish S1 of Heroes but this thing is spoiling me. Need to take a break _aka get a life_. Not going to watch more than 2-3 epics a day from tomorrow.  


Gonna sleep now.. hard day of work (ironically didn't do nothing much )...


----------



## xbonez (Mar 28, 2008)

whenever i come across a gud tv show (24, PB, heroes, house md, HIMYM, scrubs, joey, my wife and kids etc.), i generally finish a season in max 2 days


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 28, 2008)

*PB Fans Sarah's coming back *

Possible Spoilers - I haven't read it yet but its an interview so there might not be any.

*community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/T...siello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Prison/800036399


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ^ yeah. she was giving birth to her baby... Therefore the *beheading* incident  I love sarah.... but I wonder what the plot might be coz, I thought Michael is after that btich for killing her...

Oh wait, I think the company will try recruiting Michael for the life of sarah...?? So this season is rescuing sarah 



xbonez said:


> whenever i come across a gud tv show (24, PB, heroes, house md, HIMYM, scrubs, joey, my wife and kids etc.), i generally finish a season in max 2 days


hi-5 dude... my way


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> *PB Fans Sarah's coming back *
> 
> Possible Spoilers - I haven't read it yet but its an interview so there might not be any.
> 
> *community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/T...siello-Report/Ausiello-Scoop-Prison/800036399


I knew she would.  When is PB returning? Should be a action packed year... Heroes 3, PB 4 and Lost 4 (and going strong)...


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Are in the very episode that they showed her head and stuff...I told my friend that they will prove it later that its not the real head but cosmetic or whatever and she's gonna be back...

PB might be back around Mid September


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2008)

Let them take time.. I want them to come with quality epics not some half assed seasons. Till then we have many shows to enjoy.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 30, 2008)

Saw *Heroe*s Season 1.  It was amazing. 


Next target is *Dexter* or *Lost* Season 3 (took a break in the middle of the season).


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone watching MTV *Roadies 5.0*? It's amazing show. Too bad that Sambhavi got chucked out, she was a hot chick.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone watch South Park?


----------



## VD17 (Apr 13, 2008)

My votes:
House, M.D.
24
C.S.I.: Miami (although the rest are quite good, i like this one the best)
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart (CNN, Sunday 9PM)


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

PB
dexter
heroes [boring at times]


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

Wohooo! Loads of TV shows were aired yesterday!


----------



## napster007 (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone know when the new series of Knight rider is going to continue??


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wohooo! Loads of TV shows were aired yesterday!


Yeah... already got busy.  

By the way, which of them do you watch? Me in How I Met.. and The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I guess you could add one tree hill to the list. It did look like a lot of tv shows when I checked.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 15, 2008)

As an aside, let me tell you guys that everyone in goobimama's family, from the small cat to his brothers to his mother, love to watch _One Tree Hill_. I don't know why I just had to mention that.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

Noooo! Don't do that! My family is very well respected! This will bring shame upon us! I hate _One Tree Hill_! I just have to watch it cause I was suckered into watching a few episodes and now I have to see what happens in the end. It's a crappy show. Completely unrealistic. And no one else in the family, aside from the Small Cat (let's spoil his name in this), watches _One Tree Hill. _


----------



## napster007 (Apr 15, 2008)

again can anyone answer my question: When is Knight rider comming back?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Anyone watching MTV *Roadies 5.0*? It's amazing show. Too bad that Sambhavi got chucked out, she was a hot chick.



yeah, I do...thanks to u  . it was much better in the beginning, a little too much drama but still nice time pass



Third Eye said:


> Anyone watch South Park?



hell, yeah I do 



napster007 said:


> again can anyone answer my question: When is Knight rider comming back?



apparently, it airs this sunday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2008)

American Idol with A VFTW point of view


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 15, 2008)

whose line is it anyway!

it was first recommended by one of my favourite teacher way back in school,it used to be aired on Star World.Freakin' hilarious,the performers are just too good and creative.I suggest you all try it out.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

eggman said:


> Started to Watch *Heroes* today...watched 5 eps....Liking it..........
> 
> Can anyone tell me how is *That 70's show*. Is it Very LOLing , Mildly LOLing or No LOLing...??


70s show is an awesome show. Gotta watch it. Lots of LOLing. And it's a nice trip to go through all the 7 seasons. Ashton Kutcher is too good (=funny)


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2008)

xbonez said:


> yeah, I do...thanks to u  . it was much better in the beginning, a little too much drama but still nice time pass


I'm watching the Rearview (repeat highlights) of the Season 3 & 4. It's a cool show.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 17, 2008)

xbonez said:


> apparently, it airs this sunday



thats been there since 2 months!  

so does'nt anyone know when the knight rider is comming back?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 17, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'm watching the Rearview (repeat highlights) of the Season 3 & 4. It's a cool show.



What is it ?

Couldnt find it on tv.com or wiki ?



goobimama said:


> Noooo! Don't do that! My family is very well respected! This will bring shame upon us! I hate _One Tree Hill_! I just have to watch it cause I was suckered into watching a few episodes and now I have to see what happens in the end. It's a crappy show. Completely unrealistic. And no one else in the family, aside from the Small Cat (let's spoil his name in this), watches _One Tree Hill. _



I actually kinda love that show  .. Well yeah soaps are unlrealistic  

But this one is interesting 

drgrudge - u must checkout 1st 2-3 Eps... I guess you might like it , I can't be sure about legolas though 

Wierd lol :-

Until this moment i thought that 70's show was "filmed" in 70's and so i didnt even bother to check out its story.. and now just for fun when i checked out its timeline is 98-06    Seems like i missed out on a good show.. Right on it


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ 
1st 2-3 epics of which show? 

By the way, Rearview is Roadies.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 17, 2008)

oooooh Roadies 

1st 2-3 eps of One Tree Hill


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Until this moment i thought that 70's show was "filmed" in 70's and so i didnt even bother to check out its story.. and now just for fun when i checked out its timeline is 98-06    Seems like i missed out on a good show.. Right on it


They wouldn't call it _That '70s Show_ if it was filmed during that era. Do you know any "'90s Show" that was filmed in the '90s?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 17, 2008)

Actually i must have seen a bad quality print as in the video quality and so i thought that it was indeed filmed in 70's


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

They've artificially given it the bad quality and, like you'll see when you begin watching it, obviously fake backgrounds and studio environments. It's the 70s, you see. 

It's a great show. You should watch it. If you want, you can read my little review of it on Ashwin's (drgrudge's) blog.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Prison Break
Naruto
Friends
Heroes(1st season good)
House
Dexter


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

New _Gossip Girl_ episode has been released. I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

How is *Gossip Girl*? What kind of genre is it? 

How is *The Big Bang Theory* going on people? I just saw the first 2-3 epics and I kind of liked it?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

It keeps getting better, actually. The later episodes are even funnier.

As for what _Gossip Girl_ is like, just read this post.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, getting The Big Bang Theory. And how is How I met... going. Didn't check the epics after they came back from the break...

Does Gossip girls have hot chicks?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 22, 2008)

^^yeah, GG is all about the chicks


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 22, 2008)

Gossip Girl?? Hmmm.. time to check out..


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to check 2-3 epics of GG and see how it goes.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

_Gossip Girl_ is almost like porn for the hot chick lovers.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

I must say a nice twist in the latest How I Met Your Mother. Although I somewhat knew it was coming.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, I haven't watched it yet so I won't be visiting this thread again until I do.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 25, 2008)

But that combination which happened at the end of last show is really not favorable.. I mean cmon


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2008)

I have watched it now. Eww ewww!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

Decided that I'll watch How I met only after the 3rd season is over... should I watch one epic by epic or a group of epics in one go? 


In the other news, I saw the pilot of *Gossip Girl*. It was so-so but pic picked up momentum towards the end of the epic. High glamour quotient (I love Jenny ) might make up for the sloppy show.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

^^ You need to watch a couple of episodes of Gossip Girl to really get into it. It's pretty good I assure you. I don't like Jenny.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, can anyone tell in nice human way what Gossip Girl is all about. From what I can understand, it's about some uptown chick's (and guy's) private life.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

Well that's pretty much it.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2008)

It's not about any one particular person. It's about all those residents of New York's most expensive area. There are the couple of poor people trying to fit in and the rich and glamourous with their own problems and scandals and stuff.

It's a fascinating show with an awesome cast. All the characters are very complex. No one, except perhaps Dan Humphrey, is outright good or bad. 

Recommended watching. 



drgrudge said:


> I love Jenny


Ugh! She's only _fifteen_, dude.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 25, 2008)

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjAyMjU1NDkzMl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwODQ2NDg3._V1._SY400_SX600_.jpg

She only fifteen?? Woah.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, she's the third one from the left.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

I liked it. Don't know what the yuck's are for. It was after all getting a little monotonous...

@eggman: be sure to catch this Daffy Duck and Silvestor cartoon "The Yolk's on You"...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2008)

_Boston Legal_'s second season does not have Monica Potter. That almost defeats the entire purpose of watching the show.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Ugh! She's only _fifteen_, dude.


Who cares, as if I'm going to marry her or be her BF.  



aryayush said:


> _Boston Legal_'s second season does not have Monica Potter. That almost defeats the entire purpose of watching the show.


Sucks. Are you watching the show? How good is it? Saw 3 epics of BL and was so-so.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I'm a fan of courtroom dramas, so I like it.

I hate the fact that it is full of indecent innuendo though.


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

BL rocks totally  i dont care who is there and who is not there till James Spader & William Shatner are there


----------



## xbonez (Apr 26, 2008)

i liked the twist in HIMYM a lot too...i had a funny feeling its gonna happen

PS - am i the only one who finds Amanda bloom (kirsten prout) from Kyle XY immensely & breathtakingly pretty?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

> PS - am i the only one who finds Amanda bloom (kirsten prout) from Kyle XY immensely & breathtakingly pretty?


Yes.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> BL rocks totally  i dont care who is there and who is not there till James Spader & William Shatner are there


I'm not a huge fan of William Shatner but James Spader is probably one of the most intense actors I've ever seen perform. He's awesome! 

Can you recommend some other show like _Boston Legal_?

Posted from my iPhone


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ 
Search for Dipen's post here (ok, did that for you). Courtroom Drama TV shows: 
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=785083&postcount=293


Posted from my MacBook Pro.


----------



## iMav (Apr 27, 2008)

i enjoy court room dramas too but what makes BL so awesome is the crazy humor it has, iv seen a few episodes of in justice didn't like it.

if the kind of humor in BL is what you liked then House MD (medical show) is something you might enjoy, the medical part even i don't understand a lot but Hugh Laurie is simply fun to watch, the kinda stuff he says and does make for a good show


----------



## xbonez (Apr 27, 2008)

i watch BL too...seen the entire first season..its gud, i like it..but it comes nowhere near House. I watch BL only b'coz i have nothing else to watch at the moment


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2008)

_House M.D._ is a British show? I have a problem understand British accent.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 28, 2008)

8 simple rules is also a hilarious TV show!! all those who like HIMYM will like this too!!


----------



## als2 (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _House M.D._ is a British show? I have a problem understand British accent.



its an American show not British 

try to find subtitles.


----------



## napster007 (Apr 28, 2008)

^+1


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

eggman said:


> Cool thing I found in wiki for HIMYM fans!!


Milind, Preshit and I were watching that episode on Milind's iMac. When that website was mentioned, I actually opened it on my iPhone to see whether it exists or not and it did. We sure had a laugh at that one.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 28, 2008)

Am I the only one watching crap shows like* Roadies*? 

goobi - 
Please don't answer.


----------



## als2 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ i also like ROADIES 

full time pass show


----------



## xbonez (Apr 28, 2008)

@ drgrudge - yeah i'm watching it too...though its so crappy now i'm watching it only coz i strted it


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

Is _Chuck_ any good?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^
Well most of ppl like it... but i have watched first 4-5 eps when it was aired way back in September and its the stuff for kids.. I got bored and stopped watching it since then..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2008)

I was just watching the first episode of the first season of _Chuck_ and guess what I see:

*i29.tinypic.com/ruo7cp.png​
This is super cool! I'm watching this show now. 8)


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2008)

Watching "Day Break" for 2nd time 

My most fav TV Show ever 

I recommend ppl to watch its Pilot atleast


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _House M.D._ is a British show? I have a problem understand British accent.


no issues with accent and it's american



drgrudge said:


> Am I the only one watching crap shows like* Roadies*?


considering the fact that shambhavi is out and sonel and the bhaiyya guy are roaming around in bombay malls, iv stopped watching it, the auditions are worth every minute, the show is nothing as compared to the auditions


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ 
Ohh.. I got to see the auditions.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 30, 2008)

scrubs,anyone?


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ when there's nothing good in life ....


----------



## legolas (Apr 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> scrubs,anyone?


yes, its ok. i found it very interesting in the beginning. i guess too much of break just resulted in losing touch with the story line (if any!  )
but it is ok.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> scrubs,anyone?



yeah, i watch it and i find it pretty hilarious..zach braff is awesome


----------



## the_moon (May 1, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Am I the only one watching crap shows like* Roadies*?



Even I like watching Roadies, its really good compared to all the reality series going on air!


----------



## aryayush (May 1, 2008)

To say that I like _Chuck_ would be an understatement. I've watched six episodes straight since morning, just stopped for an hour to write for MacUser, and am now going straight back to watching it again. Haven't even had lunch. Boy, national holidays sure are fun. We should have more of these things.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 2, 2008)

I just watched the Pilot and 2nd Episode of "*Terminator: Sarah Conner Chronicles*". And I must say it was AWESOME....

Movie like action in a TV show it was damn cool... Sarah Conner and Jhon O'Conner did a time travel with a female Terminator (Summer Glau) which came to Protect them. Now they are in 2007 and story unfolds..
Must Watch for every Terminator and Sci-Fi fan.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

Can anyone recommend another good show like _Chuck_?

I'm basically looking for shows which have romantic comedy as the plot or a major subplot. Good dialogue and acting are important; the rest of the stuff isn't. It should have a good looking female lead, but no dirty nonsense.

_Chuck_ delivers on all counts, specially so on the sexy female lead part. 

So, is there any other show like _Chuck_ that I don't know about?

P.S.: Don't confuse romantic comedies for chick flicks. _Chuck_ is a romantic action comedy, _One Tree Hill_ and _Desperate Housewives_ are chick flicks.

-------------

Also, does anyone know when _Chuck_ returns with the second season? It's supposed to return in the fall. When is the “fall”?


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

^^ 
Seen *Arrested Development*? It's a comedy but not sure if it's got some romance. The show doesn't have a laughter track! Anyway saw 4-5 epics only and it was so-so; hence discontinued with it.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

No, I saw the description on IMDb and it didn't really make me want to watch the show.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 2, 2008)

^^

You should check out Wiki and Tv.com for TV Plots.. IMDB is not that good..


Btw anyone watched/ing NCIS and Bones ?

I watched 1st season of NCIS and Bones is pending as of yet..


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

aryayush -
Just try it. Watch some 4-5 epics and then decide. It got one hot chick (not in the same league as Robin or Niki) as well.  

Did you notice that it's top rated TV Show in IMDb?


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

Who's Niki and have you watched _Chuck_?

If you haven't, you should. Sarah Walker (played by Yvonne Strahovski) completely blows away Robin or anyone else.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

Niki Sanders/Jessica Sanders in *Heroes*! She might technically be an aunty, but I liked her. 

I've no time for anything these days. Irony is that I hardly do anything worthwhile. Anyway got tempted by that hot chick.


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

Oh, Ali Larter. Yeah, she's cool. And so is Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah, she is.  Watch the movie: *Remember the Titans*. She's so different and you'll be surprised to see how much she has grown.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 3, 2008)

If the Robin you guys talking about is "Robin Scherbatsky" from HIMYM then there is no chance someone is superior than her  She pwns every other actress hands down


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2008)

Robin! aaaaaaaa! (= She's hot!)


----------



## confused (May 3, 2008)

northern exposure (esp first 4-5 seasons).
you will get the chill of alaskan winter in the scorching indian summer.


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Yeah, she is.  Watch the movie: *Remember the Titans*. She's so different and you'll be surprised to see how much she has grown.


Wasn't I the one who pointed her out in the Apple thread? Yes, I was.



Dipen01 said:


> If the Robin you guys talking about is "Robin Scherbatsky" from HIMYM then there is no chance someone is superior than her  She pwns every other actress hands down


Ah, well, different strokes for different folks. She looks all grown up to me. Yvonne is young and she kicks butt as a CIA agent. I hate her two-ponytail, uniform look, but that's what makes you wait for the times when she's on a mission or in casual wear.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Wasn't I the one who pointed her out in the Apple thread? Yes, I was.


Yes, I remember. But did you see the movie?  


Dipen01 - 
There's one chick. She was Micheal's GF in *Prison Break*, Season 1. Forgot her name.  We even saw her in lingerie.  She's amazing. It's a shame that she was wasted in an intense Drama. She should've been in a romantic comedies or she should be Sara.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

*Man Vs Wild* Season 4 is back.  Will watch the epic tonight!


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Yes, I remember. But did you see the movie?


Of course I did. Even posted a screenshot.



drgrudge said:


> There's one chick. She was Micheal's GF in *Prison Break*, Season 1. Forgot her name.  We even saw her in lingerie.  She's amazing. It's a shame that she was wasted in an intense Drama. She should've been in a romantic comedies or she should be Sara.


Sara who?


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

Sara is the lady love of our hero in *Prison Break*.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Yes, I remember. But did you see the movie?
> 
> 
> Dipen01 -
> There's one chick. She was Micheal's GF in *Prison Break*, Season 1. Forgot her name.  We even saw her in lingerie.  She's amazing. It's a shame that she was wasted in an intense Drama. She should've been in a romantic comedies or she should be Sara.



Apna Michael hero gets best chicks.. One was Nika aka Holly Valance i.e His so called Wife and Sarah Tancredy aka Sarah Wayne Callies his love interest


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 4, 2008)

^ +1. Anyone watched Dexter???


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

^^ the good old dexter cartoon?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

lol na i am pretty sure he means naya waala muder karne waala dexter hehe..


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ the good old dexter cartoon?


hehe. no.
its about a "blood splatter" expert who kills other murderers for fun.



drgrudge said:


> Sara is the lady love of our hero in *Prison Break*.


but she had a child in real life, and couldnt continue with the show. so they killed off her character in a rather "dirty" way.(head chopped off)



aryayush said:


> Can anyone recommend another good show like _Chuck_?
> 
> I'm basically looking for shows which have romantic comedy as the plot or a major subplot. Good dialogue and acting are important; the rest of the stuff isn't. It should have a good looking female lead, but no dirty nonsense.
> 
> ...


dont know about romantic comedy, but if you want just a comedy, with a huge cast, good dialogues, excellent story, try watching northern exposure.(it has its share of romance, but its about life in general)


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2008)

confused said:


> but she had a child in real life, and couldnt continue with the show. so they killed off her character in a rather "dirty" way.(head chopped off)




Don't you know?, Shes coming back


----------



## xbonez (May 4, 2008)

^^yeah, thats what i was gonna say...she's coming back


----------



## aryayush (May 4, 2008)

All these shows have actors twice my age. I don't like to watch shows with mature actors. Almost all the shows I watch, like _Chuck_, _Smallville_, _That '70s Show_, _Gossip Girl_, etc. have young actors. Why can't they have more good romantic comedies with young actors? Maybe I'm not looking in the right places but I can't even find good movies with young actors. Baah.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure that TV shows are the right place to see young chicks. I've seen 10 of thousands of movies. If you feel TV Shows actors are mature, then what'll you say for movie actors?  


IMO, best places to look for chicks: 
Porn/XXX (ohh yeah.. ) > TV Shows > Movies


----------



## confused (May 4, 2008)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Don't you know?, Shes coming back


&


xbonez said:


> ^^yeah, thats what i was gonna say...she's coming back


 really? how can a dead character return?
well since the 3rd season ended a few months ago not keeping track of PB.
anyway good for micheal.



aryayush said:


> All these shows have actors twice my age. I don't like to watch shows with mature actors. Almost all the shows I watch, like _Chuck_, _Smallville_, _That '70s Show_, _Gossip Girl_, etc. have young actors. Why can't they have more good romantic comedies with young actors? Maybe I'm not looking in the right places but I can't even find good movies with young actors. Baah.


well aragon in LOTR was played by 42 yr (now 49-50)old viggo mortenson.


----------



## aryayush (May 7, 2008)

WOW! Finally, I've discovered some nice shows to watch. Currently, I'm watching the following shows:

Back to You
The Big Bang Theory
Boston Legal
Chuck
Frasier
Friends (completed)
Gossip Girl
Heroes
How I Met Your Mother
The O.C.
One Tree Hill
Seinfeld
Smallville
That '70s Show

Quite a long list, huh? Just watched the pilot of _One Tree Hill_ and boy, was I wrong about the show! It seems to be awesome, so far (and I don't see it getting worse in a hurry).

The only problem is that I'm having to delete my high definition movie collection one by one to accommodate these shows. I gotta get some more storage. Of course, the other problem (of the good sort) is that I have in excess of five hundred unwatched episodes lying with me right now, so I have a lot of stuff to look forward to.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

^^do tell us which shows are outstanding.

and heroes, can get a bit boring at times.
do definitely watch 1season of dexter.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 7, 2008)

try *scrubs*..brilliant

imdb rating-9.3


----------



## drgrudge (May 7, 2008)

Watching *Gossip Girl* and hooked to it.  How can anyone not like it? Good soundtracks, cool chicks and a decent screenplay hashed together? It's not that great compared to the other shows I watch but it's good.  


I've some 6 epics of *That '70s Show* Season 1 and looking forward to it.


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2008)

@amd....

yeap...scrubs is nice..gt a good track going fro them

@dr...

70's show is nice.... i love kelso


----------



## tgpraveen (May 7, 2008)

scrubs
big bang thoery 
are good


ALSO do try arrested development if u havent seen best comedy series acc. to me atleast. tell me if u like it.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 9, 2008)

> Quite a long list, huh? Just watched the pilot of One Tree Hill and boy, was I wrong about the show! It seems to be awesome, so far (and I don't see it getting worse in a hurry).



Told you or someone else  Its a really good show...


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2008)

30 Rock
Cashmere Mafia


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

Umm… can anyone here help me out with BMTV, if you know what I mean? I desperately need it.

If you can, please send me a private message or something. Thank you!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (May 11, 2008)

Saw all the 13 episodes of Chuck and I gotta admit, the show is GOOD. 
It has got it all : excellent acting, funny one-liners and also not to forget 2 HOT chicks 

Other than recently saw the 11th ep of LOST and the show is now definitely heading for some much awaited action.


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

There's only one good looking woman (I refuse to say “chick”) in _Chuck_, in my humble opinion.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 12, 2008)

Anyone watching *Life* ..? Not as good as House but the thriller actually tries to concentrate on interpersonal reltns of the characters involved .. Direction is good and mostly the storyline is nice too ..


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

Damn it! Gotta watch _Life_ too now.

You're an evil person, did someone ever tell you that?


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> There's only one good looking woman (I refuse to say “chick”) in _Chuck_, in my humble opinion.


I hope you are referring to the sister and not that crooked teeth lead-female.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, I know she has crooked teeth. They're so noticeable, aren't they? She should get them fixed, now that she has all the resources.

Doesn't change the fact that she is a stunner though.

--------------------

it_waaznt_me was right. _Life_ is indeed awesome. I've watched the first couple of episodes and I'm hooked for good. You shouldn't have done this to me. You're not a good person.


I wish all the music, movies and TV shows were available on the iTunes Store. It makes it so easy to find great new stuff you might be interested in and get little sneak previews and stuff. The music catalogue is pretty impressive but it sucks in the movies and TV shows department.


----------



## drgrudge (May 12, 2008)

I'm watching *Dilbert* and it's amazing. Management tidbits + humour. Unfortunately it ran for a couple of seasons only.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> it_waaznt_me was right. _Life_ is indeed awesome. I've watched the first couple of episodes and I'm hooked for good. You shouldn't have done this to me. You're not a good person.



Lol ..  .. 
I bet you should try Californication too then ..  .. (Warning : Its upheld as a pornographic show in New Zealand due to some very graphic scenes once )


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

/me plugs his fingers into his ears and chants:
-- MWAWA -- MAMAMAMA -- AAAAAAAA -------- AOHBHFVYND --



(I'm just trying to avoid the lure of watching more shows.)


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

Aayush. Trust me. For your own health. DO NOT watch californication. I quite like the show. But you should not watch it.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, it_waaznt_me's description was enough to serve as a warning. It's probably the first show mentioned in this thread that I didn't even bother looking up on IMDb. 

---------------

_The O.C._ rocks. It's just the right combination of humour, acting ability and glamour. I only wish they didn't show half naked girls all the time.

Ryan and Seth are two of my favourite fictional characters now.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 14, 2008)

^^
Its Offair since long time in US...Dunno about here ?

Although good thing is that its been renewed for another season


----------



## Biplav (May 14, 2008)

anybody seen Pushing Daisies???
Its interesting.Only 9 episodes aired so far though.
Here's the IMDB link:
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0925266/


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 14, 2008)

the office blows bigtime(sitcom for idiots?)

seinfeld is awesome,simply awesome.

hells kitchen -me like it.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2008)

I saw the pilot of _The Office_ and it was a pain to even get through the entire episode. It sucks big time.

I am watching the seventh episode of _Life_, ‘A Civil War’, and Charlie, the lead character, pours some soda on the keyboard of a computer and it goes all weird. The screen starts flickering. Will these guys never learn? 

----------------------

Here's an advice to those of you who're not watching _Life_—do.

@it_waaznt_me, Do you know when the twelfth episode will air now?


----------



## drgrudge (May 15, 2008)

I got 3 epics of *Life *and was watching the pilot (20 mins or so into it)...couldn't understand what was going on. Anyways will watch 5-6 epics before deciding to go ahead with the show. 


aryayush - 
You might want to PM me..for you-know-what.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 16, 2008)

Captain Vyom and Tehkikaat ... i loved those shows..

Also if any other guys were harcore DD fan during thier childhoods.. Does anyone remember  "Mitti Ke Rang" ??


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 17, 2008)

ax3 said:


> would love 2 c these programmes again
> 
> malgudi days
> bomkesh bakshi
> ...



Ahh... you remember Indradhanush. That was in the early 90s.
Then there was also another one called Sigma and Jantar Mantar too. Those were the good ol days.
I remember Mitti ke Rang too.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

Not to forget my another fav. "Suraag" starring Soodesh berry


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2008)

Oh, that one used to be my and my father's favourite too. The two of us used to watch it together. It was the only reason I was allowed to stay up late.

Good times.


----------



## drgrudge (May 20, 2008)

Monday is one day to look forward! The shows hitting us: 

How I met your Mother
The Big Bang Theory
Gossip Girl 
Two and a half Men
House 
One tree hill 

If I'm correct even Prison Break was also aired on Mondays.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

4 of those aired Finale today 

HIMYM, Gossip, OTH and Big Bang


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much all the shows have hit the finale now.


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> If I'm correct even Prison Break was also aired on Mondays.


tuesday


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

Anyone sees *VH1 Gods of Guitar* here ? This saturday, Joe Satrini, Metallica, AC/DC and a no name guy are on. Big names this time.


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

Always watch Gods of Guitar, Im kind of a VH1 addict, as its on 95% of the time while i study.
anyone seen "Aliens in America" or "the big bang theory", I saw the entire first season of the former, but only the first nine of the latter. Any more of them out there?
House is an old favourite of mine, curious to know what happens now that cameron, chase and foreman are all gone(I know i could google it and find out, but i don't want to ruin the surprise)
I found "Pushing Daisies" to be pretty crappy.
If nothing else, i watch old friends re-runs though i've seen all of em a million times before (haven't we all?)
Theres this show on Zee Cafe, which I don't remember the name of, but it has the guy from "fraiser in it" and is about people who host a sort of TV channel. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> tuesday



Monday Night for them.. Tuesday morn for us 

Same is case with other i.e HIMYM , Heroes, etc


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Monday Night for them.. Tuesday morn for us
> 
> Same is case with other i.e HIMYM , Heroes, etc


hmm I thought he was referring to the airing here, the last season of prison break was aired @ 10 on tuesdays


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

Nah it was Mondays as far as i know ... yeah 10 PM Mondays.. Which came out of 7 AM Tuesdays for us..


----------



## legolas (May 20, 2008)

^ Yes.


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

karmanya said:


> anyone seen "Aliens in America"


I used to but I abandoned it midway. It got boring.



karmanya said:


> Theres this show on Zee Cafe, which I don't remember the name of, but it has the guy from "fraiser in it" and is about people who host a sort of TV channel. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


Yes, I do. It's _Back to You_ and it's awesome.


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Nah it was Mondays as far as i know ... yeah 10 PM Mondays.. Which came out of 7 AM Tuesdays for us..


what do u mean by 'for _us' _


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

He means, according to IST.


----------



## goobimama (May 20, 2008)

Martin@RLSlog said:
			
		

> Group LOL was the first to release a new episode of popular TV show How I Met Your Mother called “Miracles”. I still have the feeling that producers of HIMYM are running out of ideas and the new episodes are far from 2nd season’s greatest ones.


I agree. The episodes are just plain pointless now. Still, I watch.


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

I agree. I watch it just because I do too. Might even stop doing so.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2008)

I hope next season would be better... Writer's strike must have messed things up..


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2008)

I did stop doing so. As of today, I've stopped watching _How I Met Your Mother_ and _One Tree Hill_. There are much better shows around and my hard drives are very pleased with me. 

If it weren't for Seth Cohen's brilliant sense of humour, I would've stopped watching _The O.C._ too. They're showing all sorts of inappropriate crap in the second season (like lesbianism, for example).


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

I was never a big OC fan, i prefer sitcoms to soaps.
Anyone watch animax? I like quite a few shows on that too.


----------



## Xmen360 (May 21, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> the office blows bigtime(sitcom for idiots?)



I beg to differ here ... what were you expecting in "the office(US)" ..the usual laugh track enabled sitcom laughter riot ????  This was the first different comedy (or should I called it light humor series) which I saw....and I liked it very much.Again its just a matter of tastes.After nearly 10+ years of watching american sitcoms ... The office is truly refreshing.But if you look at the office and say its just lame then mind you all sitcoms are lame in one way or the other...




aryayush said:


> I saw the pilot of _The Office_ and it was a pain to even get through the entire episode. It sucks big time.



Yes the pilot is really slow ...but the first season had only 6 episodes ....and the series gets going in the second season and thereafter.If you didnt like atleast few of the episodes then I guess its not your cup of tea... better go and watch the regular "sitcoms"


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

I generally like weird humour and shows that are off the beaten track, but _The Office_ was just not good. It seemed like they were deliberately trying to make it different and making it unwatchable in the process.

However, it's quite popular and has a sizable fan following, so I guess it must be doing something right. Also, I probably made the mistake of judging it by its cover (i.e. the pilot).


----------



## Xmen360 (May 22, 2008)

^^ sorry man ... I didnt wanted to speak the way I did ..

Yes.. the first episode was really dull ..even I thought of turning it OFF... but then as I continued watching it for the entire season and the next ..I liked it a lot.. also I dint watch it on TV .. I saw them back to back on pc ..

Another fine series which got pulled off ..was "arrested development".


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

No worries. We're used to a little roughin' it up around these parts. It takes much more than that for us to sit up and take notice. 

I also watch them on my Mac. I don't watch television at all.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm... Lately catching this show called "Life with Derek" on Disney .. Nice show indeed .. And does anyone watch Kidnapped ..?? I am watching the rerun on Star World .. Crap timings though ..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

^^^

You should try "Vanished" 

I guess you will love it 

Even others might like it..


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

_Life With Derek_ and _Vanished_ sound awesome. 

Guys, check out _Navy NCIS: Naval Criminal Investigative Service_ too. I haven't watched any episode yet but it looks promising.


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

Didn't like it, seen a couple of episodes


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

Historic day for me. Started one epic of *That '70s Show*. Can't comment on the show as yet but Jackie is one hot chick.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _Life With Derek_ and _Vanished_ sound awesome.
> 
> Guys, check out _Navy NCIS: Naval Criminal Investigative Service_ too. I haven't watched any episode yet but it looks promising.



Started 5th season of NCIS last night 

Been watching only NCIS since last 3-4weeks 

Although i wont say its extraordinary, but nevertheless a good watch..

5% Personal Life and 95% Missions, Crime Solving , Saving something/someone etc..

Plus characters are pretty awesome.. And "Cote De Pablo" who comes from 3rd season onwards is awesome


----------



## goobimama (May 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Historic day for me. Started one epic of *That '70s Show*. Can't comment on the show as yet but Jackie is one hot chick.


I couldn't stand Jackie for the first two three seasons. She only looked hot after like the fifth season. Weird that you find her cute in the first season itself.


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

^^ 
I like Latin American chicks and she looked like one though she's a Ukrainian. I believe even Russian chicks also are hot.


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> 5% Personal Life and 95% Missions, Crime Solving , Saving something/someone etc..


Oh, then I might not like it. I prefer it if there's a little bit more about personal life.

Does it have good humour and dialogue? What about the acting?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

Humor and Dialogue part is pretty good too. Humor in these kind of Series is rare.. This one keeps the lite humor between characters alive.. I can even rate that acting is good....

And some of the missions are very interesting..Innovative at times.. This is Crime/Detective Drama so some science stuff is absurd for the ones who are aware of the technology but good timepass.. Also every mission gets solved in a single episode and Finale's often have 2 eps with suspense at the end of each season..

Actually it gets better with each season as technology advances every year.. So 1st season might be little boring as it started in 2003 i guess..

Its not the best of the shows but i am kinda addicted with the characters   So i wish they'd explore more of Personal life 

*Heres the character who appears from 3rd season onwards  "Cote De Pablo"*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17304_ugpf9/cotedepablo2.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17305_lq5id/cotedepablo1.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17306_nkb6s/cotedepablo3.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17307_hnshh/cotedepablo4.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17308_gfayf/cotedepablo5.jpg

More on her -> *gallery.cote-de-pablo.net/  

*And she replaced this character below who appears in 1st and 2nd season.. I didn't like her very much.. As in by looks.. Acting was pretty good..*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17309_anrmj/alexander61600x1200.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17310_c800l/alexander81280x960.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17311_1vv5c/alexander11152x864.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17312_9tcle/sasha_alexander_photo_9.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

I adore Rachel Bilson. She's the cutest actor on American television.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

I'd prefer Marissa any day


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

Robin is number 1. Jessica is number 2. The chick who comes in Prison Break (not sara) is number 3. 

We need to have best chicks round up...


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I adore Rachel Bilson. She's the cutest actor on American television.


she is cute but very very short! 5'1''???


----------



## Dipen01 (May 23, 2008)

Oh sheet... Robin is definitely no.1 

Are that non sara chick i.e Holly Valance is an actress/model re.. Not a regular TV gal, she should be excluded i guess..


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

legolas said:


> she is cute but very very short! 5'1''???


Just the way I like them. 

5’1” though? Man, she's _short_.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Anyone watched 24? I had/have this fixation for Nadia. She features in the 5th/6th season.


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

^ ^  you are not alone!


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Oh sheet... Robin is definitely no.1
> 
> Are that non sara chick i.e Holly Valance is an actress/model re.. Not a regular TV gal, she should be excluded i guess..


Well in that case, it's a tie between Claire (Lost) , Blaire (Gossip Girl) and Monica (Friends, lol I know what you guys think!) for the 3rd place.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

^^ Monica started looking good only after 6th season or so. I'd say Blaire anyday over the other two. Claire? Seriously?


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

^^ 
Ahh... I thought Monica was cute in the earlier seasons only..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2008)

The third season of Heroes will debut on Monday, September 22, starting off with a one-hour "clip show"


----------



## drgrudge (May 24, 2008)

By the way, I was watching Heroes S2 E2 and I thought it's good but not great as the S1.


----------



## xbonez (May 24, 2008)

i'd go with Claire (Lost), Claire Simms (Boston Legal s2) and Amanda Bloom (Kyle XY)


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

Claire Simms is in the third season of _Boston Legal_, not the second one.


----------



## xbonez (May 24, 2008)

^^ oh, yeah...my bad


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

Just watched the latest episode of How I met. Lame! No jokes at all, just a loose story and I think they want to end it with that new girl being the mom and barney getting together with robin.


----------



## eggman (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, writers strikes has screwed them up. I'm have full faith that show will be again legen   ... wait for it ... wait for it.... dary in the forth season. It's the most intelligent sitcom there is....*The Goat* was the only good episode after Writer's Strike.!!


----------



## Renny (May 24, 2008)

Seinfeld.


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

_Seinfeld_ is great. When standup comedy and a sitcom combine, it’s comedy gold.

I was just watching an episode of _Seinfeld_ and I burst out laughing at a piece of dialogue. I _literally_ burst out laughing.





> People don’t turn down money, it’s what separates us from the animals.


  

The whole thing that led up to it and then this dialogue—it was just way too funny.

Watch _Seinfeld_ guys, it’s an awesome show,


----------



## tgpraveen (May 28, 2008)

i want star trek TNG saw many episodes on PC. but still nine seasons of pure lovliness.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 28, 2008)

just now finished seeing lost season 3

and finished heroes season 2 last week...

now about to start prison break... season 1

need some news or some tidbits small review regarding prison break


----------



## m-jeri (May 30, 2008)

DOES Anyone have these following series with them....

1. Beauty and the geek
2. Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
3. The Apprentice
4. Seinfeld
5. Will and Grace

and 
6. Scrubs


----------



## aryayush (May 30, 2008)

I do have _Seinfeld_. Why?


----------



## xbonez (May 30, 2008)

if i had to name the three best TV shows i see, they'll be House, HIMYM and Boston Legal


----------



## m-jeri (May 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I do have _Seinfeld_. Why?



I want them....


----------



## Indyan (Jun 5, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> No TV (Hostelite) so i miss on our Regular Broadcast
> 
> The Lost Room, Damages and Unit are good too..
> 
> ...


One of my friends who has read the book, told me that the ending to the 3rd book is cheap and pathetic according to him.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> I want them....


I can’t send them to you right now because (a) I only have the first three seasons yet; and (b) My Mac’s SuperDrive refuses to write to DVDs.

Once I have it fixed or after my new Mac arrives and I have the whole nine seasons, I’ll burn and dispatch them to you. Sounds good? 

(Sorry for the late reply! I read this post in the night, when I was really sleepy, a week ago, thought I would reply to it the next day and then completely forgot about it.)


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 5, 2008)

^^.....no worries...waiting for your pm.....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2008)

'my name is magatayaru' show in zee telugu....

watch it awesome show................lol


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Indyan said:


> One of my friends who has read the book, told me that the ending to the 3rd book is cheap and pathetic according to him.



Arre as far as i know Dexter has only book  As in the 1st season covered the Book and after that everything was Writer/Directors fiction..  Read it at Wiki i guess long time back..
Eitherway even if theres a book and its crappy.. I think Director/Writers will do pretty good job to make it intense and thrilling..

This is the 1st series for me in which i found 2nd season more interested than the 1st one.. All the series having multiples seasons that i have watched, none of thier seasons matched the intensity of the first one...


----------



## Indyan (Jun 5, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Arre as far as i know Dexter has only book  As in the 1st season covered the Book and after that everything was Writer/Directors fiction..  Read it at Wiki i guess long time back..
> Eitherway even if theres a book and its crappy.. I think Director/Writers will do pretty good job to make it intense and thrilling..
> 
> This is the 1st series for me in which i found 2nd season more interested than the 1st one.. All the series having multiples seasons that i have watched, none of thier seasons matched the intensity of the first one...



Nah, dexter has three books. I have ebook version of all of them, but havent gone through them yet.
The third book is Dexter in the dark.



> The Season 1 DVD of Showtime's Dexter series allows access to the first two chapters of Dexter in the Dark when viewed on a computer.



And yeah hopefully the show writers will do a better job than the book writer.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

> Much of the second season had little to do with the second novel, Dearly Devoted Dexter, although they both shared a subplot concerning a suspicious Doakes following Dexter, both concluding in Doakes being 'taken care of' by another killer to prevent Dexter from breaking his moral code. In Dearly Devoted, Doakes is tortured and dismembered (his hands, feet and tongue are removed) by Dr. Danco, a serial killer



From Wiki -

I knew i read it somewhere... ke Dexter's 2nd season is mostly written by Series Writers..

Still we can only hope that 3rd is better as now that expectations have risen, it can be difficult for Writers to match it.


----------



## johny rico (Jun 6, 2008)

Watch kalaka povathu yaaru and lollu sabha in Vijay TV if u know tamil
Great comedy shows.

*Comedy:*
Chuck in AXN

*Cartoon:
*Naruto in CN
BLEACH in Animax coming soon


----------



## Indyan (Jun 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> just now finished seeing lost season 3
> 
> and finished heroes season 2 last week...
> 
> ...



PB S1 is totally awesome. Its fantastic. If you want adrenalin rush, go for it man. Its damn addictive, smart and interesting. If like thriller you are gonna like this.
I remember going crazy when I first started watching it. Just couldnt stop watching it.

PB S2 is also very good. But PB s3 was crap.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 6, 2008)

Apart from Dexter..

All the Series  are S1> S2 >....

Anyways PB1 is absolutely Fantastic.. I have seen it thrice


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

I felt this way: 
PB 1 > PB3 > PB2. 

And Heroes 1 > PB 1.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 13, 2008)

Any supporters for Alias ?

I finished NCIS All Seasons couple of weeks back.. And now i need similar show with Action/Thrill etc..


----------



## als2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Jericho 

great show


----------



## Indyan (Jun 30, 2008)

Currently Watching ROME.
This show has got everything - history, politics, drama and even porn!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^
watched it a year back nevertheless is pretty interesting 

I am watching "Brothers & Sisters" these days...  I know this genre doesnt have lot of demand here.. But what the heck i am enjoying it


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Currently Watching ROME.
> This show has got everything - history, policitcs, drama and even porn!


I love roman history, the shows, movies are exotic & political. Oh BTW, Prison Break Season 2 begins Tuesday @ 10 on Star World.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

PRISON BREAK Season 4 will premiere on September 1, 2008.[22] Producers have reported that Sara Tancredi, who was believed to have been killed in season 3, will be making a return as a regular cast member in season 4.[23] It is also mentioned in promotional information that the season will involve an FBI agent (Michael Rapaport) teaming up with the protagonists Michael and Lincoln and several other characters to bring down the Company once and for all. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prison_Break


----------



## Indyan (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah. Also from the latest promo videos it appears that this will be the last season (thank god).


----------



## johny rico (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys Watch BattleStar Galactica.. It's over now but u can get the seasons from net.Story,Graphics and action are awesome..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Season 2 of _Chuck_ is going to start airing in a couple of months from now. I can hardly wait.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 6, 2008)

Education
* Man vs Wild
* Junkyard Wars
* How It's Made
* SmashLabs
* Million2one
* What would happen if...?
* I didnt know that

Entertainment
* Early Edition
* Seinfeld
* Last comic standing
_* Who's Line is it anyway_
* Mr. Bean , 
* Thats 70's Show
* What happens after the lion roars.....? *TOM N JERRY!!!* Hurray!

Travel
* Anthony B: No reservations
* Globe trekker


And finally...

Mythology 
* Kahani hamere mahabharat ki


----------



## aminsagar123 (Aug 14, 2008)

Prison Break - My favourite TV show ever.


----------



## mayhbp (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Tv Buff's
I recommend  these they are really good:

Action/Adventure
24
Band Of Brother's (Mini Series){off air}
Burn notice 
Chuck 
Flashpoint 
Fringe  
Generation kill (Mini Series)
Heroes 
Lost 
Moonlight {off air}
Prison Break
Smallville 
Supernatural
Terminator: The Sahra Corner Chronicles 

Comedy:
Big bang Theory
Entourage 
Friends{off air}
My name is Earl
Joey{off air}
Scrubs
Two and a Half Men
30 rock 

Drama/Comedy:
Californication
Desperate housewives
GRΣΣK
Grays’ anatomy
Kyle XY 
Nip tuck 
One tree hill
The O.C {off air}
Weeds

Crime:
CSI Miami 
Dexter 
Bones 
Hustle 
Numb3rs
Psych 

Drama/Politics :
Carnivale {off air}
Rome (Mini Series)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2008)

Guys, when you post lists like this, we just tend to skip over the post entirely. It would be much more helpful if you just singled out a couple of shows and told us what about it is worth watching.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2008)

_Smallville_ is back, and in HD (of course). Can’t wait to wake up tomorrow morning and watch it!

(Don’t know how good it’ll be without Lex though.)


----------



## mayhbp (Sep 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Guys, when you post lists like this, we just tend to skip over the post entirely. It would be much more helpful if you just singled out a couple of shows and told us what about it is worth watching.



Sorry mate,just trying to help.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

What happened to this thread? It used to be so awesome.

C’mon guys, back to TV watching.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting for heroes.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys, any news when Heroes Season 3 is comin??


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2008)

Thursday 30 September 2008.

*Update:* That was misleading information. The first two episodes of _Heroes_ have already been aired, both on 22 September. Apologies.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread is about non-Indian television shows, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 4, 2008)

aryayush said:


> This thread is about non-Indian television shows, if I’m not mistaken.



No Its not.
Title itself is "*TV Shows Recommended By Digitians*" and not 'Internatioanal TV shows recommended by Digitians'...

Also please do read the 1st post of this thread (by drgrudge) here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=719538&postcount=1

Its never mentioned that this thread is for non-indian shows only. 
~ PEACE ~

Anyway..
I am currently Watching *Smallville*. Not as great as Prison Break, but still a very good watch! 

My Ratings for TV shows I watched so far... (Excluding Animation Shows)

Prsion Break - 9.4/10
Supernatural - 9.3/10
Heroes - 8.8/10
Smallville - 9.0/10
Big Bang Theory - 8.7/10.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Just completed watching all the Seasons of How I Met your Mother. Freakin awesome. I'm completely hooked to this show. Not to mention my other favourite Chuck. Now hopefully would slowly start up with the rest which others have recommended. I never thought I would get hooked up with these TV series.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Reality:-*
The Moment of truth - Awesome show
So you think you can dance? - Great Dancers, lots of routines
The Amazing Race Season 13
The Amazing Race Asia Season 03
Monster House - My Favourite!
Biker Buildoff

*LifeStyle:-*
Planet Food
Globe Trekker


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys, Heroes season 3 is coming but I don't know the timing.
Can anyone tell me??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2008)

Completed watching Dexter's Season 1 & 2. This is simply the most amazing thriller TV series I have ever seen. Very very highly recommended. I am off to get hold of Season 3 & perhaps catch up on Californication which people say is very interesting.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 14, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, Heroes season 3 is coming but I don't know the timing.
> Can anyone tell me??


Dude, it’s already halfway through the season. And it sucks, by the way.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Dude, it’s already halfway through the season. And it sucks, by the way.


Dude, tell me the timing if u know.
Got 8 episodes of 3rd season.
Its one of my fav, so don't wanna miss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2008)

Although the ratings are going down I am loving S3 of Heroes.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 14, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, tell me the timing if u know.
> Got 8 episodes of 3rd season.
> Its one of my fav, so don't wanna miss


You can subscribe to an RSS feed here.


----------



## eggman (Dec 9, 2008)

*TITUS*

IMDB:*www.imdb.com/title/tt0205700/

This is the darkest sit-com ever made!!!! It's so harsh but so lol-funny at the same time!!! 

Very Very Very funny!!!

MUST WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 9, 2008)

Doraemon, KochiKame,Tensai Bakabon  and Detective Conan - Hungama TV


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2008)

Californication. This show is the freaking awesome. Completed watching all the episodes aired till now in a marathon sessions last week. This show is very much recommended (adult only).


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 10, 2008)

"extreme machines" on discovery is awesome


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 10, 2008)

some superb shows jericho post apocalyptic shw

arrested development- gr8 comedy show 
seinfeld gr8 comedy show


----------



## anispace (Dec 11, 2008)

Topgear anyone?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Heroes - Ordinary people with extraordinary abilities


> Hiro: The bomb, it come from the street, destroys everything, everything turn into dust, poof!
> Nathan: Your English is a lot better.
> Hiro: I met a waitress in Texas.
> Nathan: Hmm?
> ...


Big Bang Theory - four geeks + one pretty girl = total hilarity!


> Penny: I’m a Sagittarius, which probably tells you way more than you need to know.
> Sheldon: Yes, it tells us that you participate in the mass cultural delusion that the sun’s apparent position relative to arbitrarily defined constellations at the time of your birth somehow affects your personality.
> Penny: (puzzled) Participate in the what?



How I Met Your Mother - totally awesome show! 


> Ted: So, who are we picking up?
> Barney: I dunno... her? Or maybe her...
> Ted: Wait, so when you said we were going to pick someone up at the airport, you meant we were going to *pick someone up* at the airport?
> Barney: Yeah...
> ...



Num3rs - math and murders = a very interesting combination.


> Charlie Eppes: Hey, Amita, do you remember that we were going to do that one thing earlier?
> Amita: What thing?
> Charlie Eppes: That thing you said we needed to do. Let's go do it.
> (Charlie and Amita leave)
> ...


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

MTV ROADIES.......i watched only one episode of this show......and i loved it....

edit: i just hate it now.................i think the show and the game results are preplanned.................WTF....


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2009)

Arrested Development


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 20, 2009)

Just before this thread tanks any further, I'll update it with some good TV shows. 2 of them to be precise.

The Mentalist
Psych 

Both of them are excellent. The Mentalist is a very recent TV show & just ending it's first season. Psych dates way back to 2006 & is currently on it's 3rd season. Must watch for sure.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 20, 2009)

I watch only one TV Show, which is : 

*"SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE?"*

Info about the show :-

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_You_Think_You_Can_Dance_(US)

It was the #1 rated show in summer 2006 for adults aged 18-49.

*My Rating - 10/10.*

*TV.com Rating - 8.2/10*

After watching it only one time I got addicted to it. I have watched Season 1-3.

Currently the third season is being broadcasted on AXN in India.

On my suggestion, all my friends both guys and girls are watching and enjoying this great dance show.

*Bhai log ke baar mera suggestion maan lo, aur main guarantee deta hoon ki tum baaki TV Shows ke bare me bhool jao ge.*


*Here are TOP5 SYTYCD routines of all time :-*

*Amazing breakdance solo with chair by Dominic :-*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rSXGkrozyg

*Amazing Hip-Hop by Lauren Gottlieb & Pasha Kovalev :-* 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE8Pd8MpdBY

*Contemporary routine by Lacey Schwimmer & Kameron Bink :-* 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjiq77QHdEM

*Pop Jazz (Vagabond cabaret) by Sara & Jesus "This dance is Unique - The Zombie Dance" :-* 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UVJz6ZFJD8

*West Coast Swing by Sara Von Gillern & Pasha Kovalev :-*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9supchoofXQ


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Just picked up all 6 seasons of 'The Office' from a friend. Man this show is brilliant. Two words: Steve Carell. This guy is a comedy machine. I have been watching each episode back-2-back for past 3 days. It has actually put all my movie watching & games on hold for now. 

Must watch ASAP for everyone.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2009)

*Wolverine and the X Men*


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, my first TV Series. 

*The Big Bang Theory* - 9/10

Saw S1,S2 in 2 days. Awesome.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^+1.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2009)

Completed watching Entourage a few days back. Awesome show. Not quite in the league of Californication but still was a good entertainer. 

Also completed Mentalist's 15 episodes. Again a very good show.


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 3, 2009)

The Ones in my collection and my rating 


F.R.I.E.N.D.S ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 10/10
Scrubs  ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now ) --> 8/10
The OC (2 or 4 seasons)--> never bothered to watch
Seinfeld ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 10/10
Prison Break ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now ) --> for first 2 seasons 9/10 then 6/10 maybe
Malcolm In the Middle ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) -->8/10
Joey ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 8/10 love joey
Will & Grace ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 8/10
Everybody Loves Raymond ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 6/10 i only like frank and marie...hate raymond
King Of Queens ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 7/10
Fresh Prince Of BelAir ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 7/10
House ( Upto season 4 ) --> On my future watch list
Arrrested Development ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) --> 8/10 ...hilarious
Couplings ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> 9/10
That 70's Show ( ALL Seasons and Episodes ) --> first 5 or so seasons was awesome.... 8/10 ... then it sucked...
Beauty & Geek ( ONly 2 seasons)--> love thsi
My Name Is Earl ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) --> 9/10
30 Rock ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) --> 9/10
Entourage ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) ---> 9/10
How I met your Mother ( ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) --> 10/10       Awe...........some
Grey's Anatomy (2 seasons)--> never watched
Bionic Woman  (2 seasons)--> never watched
*** And The City  (5 seasons)--> Not on this life time
Heroes  (2 seasons)--> i saw super man returns
Lost  (2 seasons)--> i was lost after watching this
South Park  (10 seasons)--> Very nice....
Top Gear (10 Seasons) --> havent watched yet
Chuck  (ALL Seasons and Episodes till now) --> 10/10       My new favourite

In the pipes .... 

The Girls Next door
The Monk


Would love to get

American Choppers..
The Simpsons
Beauty and Geek..
The Apprentice


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 3, 2009)

^dude u r missing dexter.although u r pretty generic


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^

Hate dexter.... i am not into dark comedy stuff.... just like comdey..reality shows...some action/drama


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

^Dark comedy? It's Crime/thriller.


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^

err.. Yes in a generic form ..not Not in a true form

its Drama / Dark comedy .... check some imdb/wiki

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter_(TV_series)

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0773262/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure how comedy comes into picture but it's more of a drama thriller. It's too bad you're not into this genre. The show is crafted brilliantly. Showtime churns out some hard hitting shows & they seem to be more realistic then some of the movies Hollywood makes. Dexter's cast, it's presentation, the plot twists & the performances are something you can't miss. Did you try watching any episode?


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^

well...once youtubed some episodes part..

tbh..i watch tv shows in a cool evening..or the sleepless nights... i dont want to be creeped out... but lots of pals do watch this regularly...

Now looking to get my hands on 

The Girls Next door
The Monk
The Office
American Choppers..
The Simpsons
Beauty and Geek..
The Apprentice


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2009)

The best time to watch it is at night, I would say. Try the first season if you can. You won't regret it.

Get 'The Office' ASAP. It's totally awesome. I haven't seen the UK version but the US version is simply outstanding. Steve Carell is at his usual best in this one.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 7, 2009)

Scrubs - 10/10
IT Crowd - 8/10
Hustle - 8/10
Goodness Gracious Me - 8/10
The Office - 10/10
Psych - 8/10
Mentallist - 8/10
Everybody Hates Chris - 6.5/10


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 8, 2009)

Bikhri aas nikhri preet aired on dd1 on sunday 9pm.. Kinda old fashioned classic. Liked it a lot.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

Bidaai aired on 9pm in Star Plus
Dance India Dance on 9:30pm aired in Zee Tv on Fridays and Saturdays


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think almost all good TV shows have been mentioned here so far. So guys why not post something interesting like your fav episode, your fav line or fav moment. For me, my fav line was from Seinfeld, "I choose not to race". One of my fav. scenes was from the office, season 1 ep 2, when they have a basket ball match between the staff and the guys working in the warehouse. Also one of the funniest moments that still makes me laugh no matter how many times I see it is from the "that 70s show", when Khelso is sitting with only his underpants on and says that he is cold. To which Fez says "That must be why his nipples are so pointy" This scene in my opinion was really funny.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 9, 2009)

south park rulez!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2009)

Completed watching the first Season of Heroes. The first season was amazing & concluded perfectly.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 9, 2009)

Fringe. Slightly gory but its about fringe science and I love it. One of the best recent shows on tv.


----------



## VD17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently started watching Supernatural... liked that as well...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

Has any1 noticed any similarity between "Psych" & "Scrubs"? Both appear to be very similar in terms of their comic element. Also the characters of James Roday/Dule Hill are so similar to those played by Zach Braff & Donald Faison.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 16, 2009)

VD17 said:


> I recently started watching Supernatural... liked that as well...


Recently watched all seasons,though it flounders now and then it's a great show.

Millenium and Entourage are great.

Fringe is great too(like that high production quality), hope they give more airtime to the mad scientist's(brilliantly acted by John Noble) son and give the lead actress some acting lessons.


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2009)

girish.g said:


> south park rulez!


+13 [one for every season]!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 14, 2009)

The Big Bang Theory.......5/5....


----------



## hellknight (Nov 14, 2009)

Top Gear 12/10 
How I Met your mother :- 9/10
The Big Bang Theory :- 9.5/10
3rd Rock from the Sun :- 8.5/10
Heroes  - 7/10 (they're now stretching the series.. feels like Ekta Kapoor's drama)


----------



## PraKs (Nov 14, 2009)

Check out

America's funniest videos - Zee Studio - 8 or 8.30 PM


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> south park rulez!


it rocks more when u watch it uncensored


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2009)

30 rock..one of the best shows ever...How i met your mother,big bang theory,prison break(1-3 seasons were amazing,fell in 4th),heroes(used to love it but it seems to be falling downhill,Seaon 1 was the best) are some of my favourites..South park,man i will never get bored of southpark..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2009)

firefly is a series i'd suggest


----------



## Nithu (Nov 16, 2009)

Amazing Race, Breaking the Magicians' Code on AXN...
America's Got Talent, Late Show with David Letterman on Star World...


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 18, 2009)

Lie to Me. 9.5/10

A bit like House but less dark and more interesting (atleast for me)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 21, 2009)

Arrested Development. Just started watching it. Seems awesome.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

How I met Your mother .. 9/10
A must watch


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^the injuries in the pic seem so fake


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 7, 2010)

How I Met Your Mother
TopGear
Boston Legal


----------



## Krow (Jan 7, 2010)

startrek2009 said:


> GUYZ THE MAGNUS OPUS FROM SALMAN KHAN VEER IS RELEASING THIS JAN 22
> 
> IM REALLY EXCITED FOR THIS FILM
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for you, digit forum members are exceptionally proficient at identifying spam, much more than those at other forums. Post reported.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 8, 2010)

[edited]       .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my list:

Action/Sci-Fi/Drama-
Smallville( Superman's teenage story) , really awesome show!
Supernatural
Lost
The Vampire Diaries. New show but quite interesting.
Prison Break
Heroes
Firefly

Comedy-
How I met your mother. It's legen..wait for...DARY!
The Big Bang Theory. Buzzinga! It's a real blast.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 3, 2010)

it's always sunny in philadelphia


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2010)

*entourage.........
*


----------



## Nithu (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Big Bang Theory*

Geek's must watch this...


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2010)

*THE OFFICE* (US Version)

Best comedy series ever...smart,funny,witty.....


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2010)

*The Genius Terminal*. Amazing new show about the life of a technology addict. No exaggerated nonsense, only pure entertainment.


----------



## james347 (Mar 24, 2010)

I like "THE Gaurika Chaudhari Show" which comes on CNBC Awaaz. She gives advice which are really nice and acceptable one....


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

New thread created: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html*

Thread locked.


----------

